# The SuperCloset



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jun 17, 2007)

I just bought this supercloset and payed about $2350 with the upgraded light. Im trying to find others who have it.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jun 17, 2007)

Here it is and here are the specs.

top flowering chamber:

600w air-cooled hps light
3 fans- 1 intake, 1inside, 1output
ebbnflow setup with 400 gph pump

Bottom veg. chamber

2 80w cfl's
auroponic tank for vegging
clone dome and heat pad


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jun 17, 2007)

I failed on my last grow only getting 3 Northern lights and 2 Blueberry out of 12 seeds. All the NL were male and the blueberry's turned hemo.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 17, 2007)

Nice set up you got there. I have the cool cab which is similar. Check out my journal. 

Chiceh


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jun 17, 2007)

I changed my germ. technique by using napkins on plates ontop of the heat mat. I got all of my BB's to germ. but only 9 sprouted. Much better than last time where I tried to germ. them straight from the rock wool.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jun 17, 2007)

before I go further into my current grow, here is the rest of my closet that was not advertised on the site I bought it from.


----------



## sasarchiver (Jun 17, 2007)

pretty impressive setup u have there. But over $2000.00, thats pretty expensive. but hey, if u have it, spend it  i just think thats pretty much, wouldnt spend that amount of cash on it unless i was going to make it back somehow  lol then again i have deep pockets with small arms lol

very nice indeed


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jun 17, 2007)

these are a month old now and I brought them upstairs and Im now vegging them with the hps at 18/6 instead of 24. watering 3 times a day with 3/4 strength veg solution.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jun 17, 2007)

I want to take cuttings from eash as soon as possible so I can flower them downstairs and determine the sex. I figured this would be better than flowering them then taking cuttings once I find the females. Dont know which method is better yet.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jun 17, 2007)

sasarchiver said:


> pretty impressive setup u have there. But over $2000.00, thats pretty expensive. but hey, if u have it, spend it  i just think thats pretty much, wouldnt spend that amount of cash on it unless i was going to make it back somehow  lol then again i have deep pockets with small arms lol
> 
> very nice indeed


It comes with nutes, ph kit, plenty of rockwool and someother crap. It was a little expensive (2700 with shipping and a upgraded light) but eventually it will make up for all the money im spending on bud.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jun 17, 2007)

All of my BB's are working on their fifth node now. any advice on pruning so I can keep these girls(hopefully) underneath my light?


----------



## bignate0416 (Jun 17, 2007)

hey, it looks like youre doing a really decent job right now. tightt.

anyways, you might want to get more air flow to strengthen the stalks more.


they look fairly thin and finding a way to add an extra fan or two will pay off alot when you get fat buds on your plants.

:]]

keep up the good work.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jun 17, 2007)

I want to prune these so they can grow small and bushy. Does anyone have advice on how I could do this and maximize my space at the same time.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jun 17, 2007)

bignate0416 said:


> hey, it looks like youre doing a really decent job right now. tightt.
> 
> anyways, you might want to get more air flow to strengthen the stalks more.
> 
> ...


my setup came with this little fan. Its a 2 speed and acutually gives off more wind then necessary. I only use it once my little ones come up so that explains why there so skinny. Im learning, thanks


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jun 18, 2007)

Time to wake up. Day 2 of veg with the 600 hps. day 32 from seed. I trimmed some lower branches from each. they were drooping for a while but they look perky now. Some internodes are starting to develop, thats a good sign of growth. What do yall think of my op.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jun 21, 2007)

one week at 18/6 with the 600. The internodes are coming along nicely and the leaves are looking better since I started watering 2x a day instead of 3. I have decided to flower early and if I cant get clones, thats ok because I just got some femenized sweet dreams, and WW from BC bud depot. I am going to water them with no nutes the next couple times, then add floweing nutes at full strength. Better pics coming


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jun 22, 2007)

Just picked up some Blueberry buds. mmm good. Best this guys had. Almost as good as the BB in Amsterdam. Lights about to turn on after first day of flowering, and MY BB's are looking lively.


----------



## johnny1234 (Jun 22, 2007)

peachy mate. they look lively. Blueberry bubblegum was the first weed i had in Amsterdam... sooo nice.
let us know when you see some pre-flowers!


----------



## clekstro (Jun 22, 2007)

What stopped you from building your own hydro setup/closet for half the price?


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jun 22, 2007)

clekstro said:


> What stopped you from building your own hydro setup/closet for half the price?


I had no prior knowledge of hydro before I bought the supercloset. Just got back from Iraq and saved booku dollars. It was a small price to pay for what I got. All the fans and lights came completely wired, ready to grow. I dont reccommend anyone who does not have the extra money to buy it. I needed a discreet op. so the order came in one shipment, boxed, and assembled. All I had to do was germ. the seeds and watch em grow.


----------



## sine143 (Jun 22, 2007)

I dont know much, but it looks from they are suffering from a bit of overwatering, although i dont know how you can fix this in a hydro setup, for I am a noob when it comes to that.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jun 23, 2007)

I think I have solved that over watering. My biggest has grown 2 inches since yesterday. still watering with no nutes twice a day. lights about 18" from top of tallest and staying around 75F. Gotta get some bloom nutes soon and a ppm meter. Here they are day 2 into flower.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jun 24, 2007)

When I tranplanted these into the 6x6 cubes, I had 1 left that came with the cab. and 8 new ones. I only watered them once yesterday and woke up to these. I got rid of the only one suffering from overwatering (I think) and it was the one in the old cube. I guess this is a lesson that all rockwool is not the same so use similar cubes. I wanted to get rid of one anyway because the uptake on my ebb n flow was being blocked off causing me to hand water for a while. eight is perfect for my system. No preflower signs yet.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 24, 2007)

I don't understand the watering issue? I thought it was a hydro set up?


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jun 24, 2007)

Everything was good down stairs, watering 3 times a day with the auro setup. Brought them up and vegged for week still at 3x a day with the ebb n flow. Thats about when some leaves started drooping and getting wrinked. There all very green so its not the nutes or the light. I changed it to 2 and there looking good with some permanent damage. Nothing major. Better pics coming once they wake up.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 24, 2007)

So why watering with ebb n flow? You've lost me dude.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jun 24, 2007)

once I bring them up to the top flowering chamber,(when they outgrew the bottom veg. chamber) the set up is ebb n flow, not auroponic. Its what the system came with. I continued to water 3x a day once I brought them up and put them in 6 inch cubes. It Should have been 2 x a day, because the bigger cubes retain more moisture. I didnt provide pics of the basic ebb n flow setup so you probably figured I had a drip system like yours. Let me give you some better pics once they get up and maybe you can tell me what exactly happened to some of the leaves.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jun 25, 2007)

Here is what I am talking about. They are all thriving now, but these are what some of the leaves look like. I figured this twisting of the leaves was due to overwatering because it stopped now that Im watering only once a day. I had also noticed that this happened on the fourth node fan leaves on all 8 plants, so its obvious when I made the mistake. This is the worst leaf which isnt bad, Im just wandering if excess water did cause the leaves to fold. I took all the rocks off of the tops and sides of the rockwool. Hopefully it will help water drain a better. I gotta get a new cam.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jun 28, 2007)

I have started using a two part flower nute at a week into flower now. They are getting real bushy. I could tell the difference a day after using the nutes. they all grew half an inch the first night. Still no signs of sex, so maybe I got lucky. The center front one is 6" and working on its 9th node.


----------



## futrdc (Jun 28, 2007)

I have been debating back and forth over buying this model. To those posting... it does come with a filter and the advertisement does say that the exhaust fan sounds like a small A/C running when on. I will be curious to learn about what kind of yield you obtain. By the way, a 400 watt bulb will cost about $30 at lowes.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jun 28, 2007)

futrdc said:


> I have been debating back and forth over buying this model. To those posting... it does come with a filter and the advertisement does say that the exhaust fan sounds like a small A/C running when on. I will be curious to learn about what kind of yield you obtain. By the way, a 400 watt bulb will cost about $30 at lowes.


Shop around some more. All the cabs on supercloset just went up. My model went up $200. It did not look like it came with any thing new either. Anyway, ill let you know how it turns out. If you are thinking about getting it, I can answer any questions you have.


----------



## Chiceh (Jun 28, 2007)

futrdc said:


> I have been debating back and forth over buying this model. To those posting... it does come with a filter and the advertisement does say that the exhaust fan sounds like a small A/C running when on. I will be curious to learn about what kind of yield you obtain. By the way, a 400 watt bulb will cost about $30 at lowes.


Check out sunlightsheds.com they have some pretty cool cabinets.


----------



## HydroKush (Jun 28, 2007)

lookin good bro..nice misting aeroponic cloning system u got there..

HOW MANY GPH IS THAT misting PUMP?????!?!?..not the ebb and flow pump

im thinking about making a cloning system right now out of c-pvc, a FUN noodle, Rez, and 360*misters ..check it out ...heres what i drew up.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jun 28, 2007)

Wassup Kush. The setup is like auroponic, but it does not mist. The red Nozzles you see act like sprinklers and shoot out water in streams. I think it is better than misting and all the parts can be bought cheap at hydroshops online. Dont know how many gph, but it does not require a big one. It is actually one of the smallest ive seen, works perfectly.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jun 29, 2007)

Well I woke up this morning to see pistils on four of these babies. I am hopeful now for the rest because I have not seen any signs of males. All 4 girls have more purple on the stems then the rest. two of them are my best looking plants and the other two are my worst plants. O well, I got girls. 4 out of 8 so far is not bad. 

I also want to take the two bottom internodes from each as clones, but they are less than two inches. I know this was due to early-flowering, but Ill just wait another couple days. I am hesitant to take the cuttings and just let them flower. I can afford to do this because of my seed collection. I want to take a poll on which I should go with. Here are the seeds, all from BC Bud Depot: White Widow, which seems to be the most popular on this site. Sweet Dreams(femenized), which no one has ever heard of, but its femanized. The last one is Northern Lights, the only one besides BB that ive grown. Those are the candidates so what do you guys think?


----------



## flametop (Jun 29, 2007)

Great to hear you got girls to play with!
Absoulutely smashing cabinet that should set you up for some glorious buddage


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks flametop, if you come back let me know which seed you want to see next.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jun 30, 2007)

Ive gathered some good information on cloning, and decided its time. I have started soaking some rockwool, and its only a few hours until they wake up. It will be day 9 of flower, so the internode branches I plan on taking dont have pistils on them. I figure they might take a few days to revert to a veg. state, but I must take them now before its too late. 

I plan on only taking 2 each from my 3 best females. I will cut the bottom internodes from each almost at the base. they are all around 2 inches long with 2 healthy sets of leaves, working on their third. I will use the cloning gel, humidity dome, and heat mat that came with my closet. I hope this works out well


----------



## flametop (Jun 30, 2007)

gud luck with the cloning dude. I did a bit myself tonite. With the broken arm on my lowryder#2. 
I just used what i had at hand, some perlite, vermiculite and rooting compound. 
I reckon the branch was on the way out,
so it is a last throw of the dice really!


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks Flametop, My girls just woke up. I got one more so that makes 5 out of 8 so far. Very nice. Like I said, I would be taking clones. The operation was a complete success, so far. Who knows if they will hold on. Hopefully this does slow the budding process of the mothers. well see. Here they are. I covered them with a dome so they should be ok.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jul 2, 2007)

Here are my ladies. I can say that because 7 of them have shown, Im sure the last one is fem. Thats the one in the middle that I Fim'd. It had to recover so It should show soon. One thing that I can not figure out is why my best budding plant has turned out to be my worst. Its the only one that has not reacted to the nutes, and looks like it wants to die. Thats the one in the top left.

My clones are still alive so thats a good sign. I havent been checking up on them enough because I dont want to disturb my flowering mothers. This works out well because I want to keep it humid under my dome so lifting more than twice a day is unecessary. Until they get some roots at least.


----------



## johnny1234 (Jul 3, 2007)

true


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jul 4, 2007)

Happy 4th to all. I thought I might update the progress because my weakest lady is starting to come around. Shes got pistils everywhere. O yeah, I found some pistils on the last one so all are girls. Props to BC Bud Depot. 
They are really starting to fill in.


----------



## bignate0416 (Jul 4, 2007)

good job dude. :]


show us some of those cute lil pistils!


----------



## space_weaseal (Jul 4, 2007)

Man exelent job.
I have a cabnet i think im going to turn into a grow box like yours. I just have to shop for the exhaust fan and carbon filter. I let you know when i get my BB started.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks guys. As soon as they wake up, ill try to take some pics of the pistils but my camera sucks so dont expect much. 

When ever you get that op. going weaseal, take pics. I want to see ya put it together from scratch. If you need help let me know, this cab has pretty much everything I need so I may be able to lend some advice.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jul 6, 2007)

I found my nutes for every future grow, which will be many. This stuff works. It is now day 16 into flower, and I am starting to see the beggining of colas on most of them. I have tried many diff. techniqes in trying to get the most out of my camera, its a little outdated. I have been using the top of my rubbermaid water bucket to block the light. It takes the black lines away, and gives off a blue effect. I wont be able to get closeup shots of the pistils though. The first pic is day 1 flower. The second one is day 6 flower and the first day I started using nutes. The rest are my girls 10 days later and much bigger. I put up my trellis so ill be ready for the branches. They are shooting up really fast. Im going to use it to hold them down away from the light, and get more light to me lower branches. What do you guys think.


----------



## flametop (Jul 6, 2007)

JonnyBlunt88 said:


> ... my camera, its a little outdated. ....


Hehe, Jonny you one crazy chivato!
You spent Mega $$'s on your closet man. You deserve a good camera mate!
Your grow journal will thank you for it!
as will me and all here when you start popping up Intimate shots of your females nether-region's!!  

Sure i had a little squint around and found one HERE
Very cheap camera with a great feature that allows pic's as close as a few cm's!! Very tasty pic's indeed. 
I swear by it. And sure had a goo at my gallery for some examples of the close-up shot's. and i'll attach one of my favourites


----------



## flametop (Jul 6, 2007)

And BTW your setup is looking as marvellous as ever!


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jul 7, 2007)

You bring up a good point Flametop. I never thought of using ebay, but im going to get off my ass and get a new cam. I checked out your link, nice cam, your not going to bid on it are you, cause I am. Thanks for the link.

I started germinating some sweet dreams today, and my clones are all rooting. My girls wont stop growing. Pics soon to come...


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 8, 2007)

Hey Johnny, 
Here is whole shot of my Cool cab with cloning chamber and all. Not the best pic but you can get the idea. The other is the cabinet closed. Just looks like storage.


----------



## closet.cult (Jul 8, 2007)

this is a cool setup. i like the stealth of using cabinets. need to get the light at the seals under control, though.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jul 8, 2007)

thanks cult, but I am confused. Are you talking about chiceh's coolcab, or myne. How do I go about getting my light at the seals under control?


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 9, 2007)

You could do what mine has inside, the silver lining thing (not sure what they call it). Goes around the whole thing inside and the corners are not cut so they fold in when you shut the door. I also put duct tape around the door hinge seals on the outside to prevent the smell and light.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jul 9, 2007)

Thats what I thought he said, it just didnt look right. I think your talking about the mylar right chiceh. My cab came light proof, seperating the top and bottom chambers with a sliding piece of metal. works perfect.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jul 11, 2007)

well flametop, you inspired me to get a new camera and I did. I won it on ebay, it has 7.2 mega pixels and makes my last camera look like a disposable. Day 20 now in flowering. My clones are still alive and have rooted well. I have been germinating 6 fem. sweet dreams seeds for a couple days and 5 have rooted. I hope I am timing this right. That would not be good if my clones and seedlings out grow my veg. chamber before my girls are done. Man its getting hot here. What do you guys think.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jul 11, 2007)

I managed to get some pretty good bud shots. that last one is my best fem. so far.


----------



## johnny1234 (Jul 12, 2007)

plants looking great jonnyB!

what strain are they? they look similar to mine but i don't know what mine are.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jul 13, 2007)

johnny1234 said:


> plants looking great jonnyB!
> 
> what strain are they? they look similar to mine but i don't know what mine are.


Wassup Johnny, strain is Blueberry. I did notice your about even with me in buddage right now, so well see what happens.


----------



## flametop (Jul 13, 2007)

Good man yurself jonny, some cracking photos up'd! Keep 'em coming
I Like your closet even more now!!

Nice dense growth on the budsites. Just a few Q's?
I see all the string at the top of your canopy in a grid.
Whats the story with it, as in whats the benefits of using the method?
And is there a desired effect your after?
Did you have to FIM the plants?

Again nice work on yur grow dude


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks Flametop, Ill keep em coming. That string is a net trellis I put up about 8" from the light. I use it to keep my shoots out of the middle, where the light is the strongest. It also keeps the leaves under the trellis, and keeps them from burning. It gets bad too. turns the leaves bright yellow. I actually FIM'd the middle plant and let the others go. One shoot came up, but I shoulda topped it. Im gonna let these girls swell up a little and I should have some good pics in a couple of days.


----------



## 1stymer (Jul 13, 2007)

what website sells those closets?


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jul 13, 2007)

Supercloset.com, They all went up in price for some reason. Let me know what you think of it.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jul 14, 2007)

wassup all, day 23 of flower now. All of my clones have shown roots through the bottom of the rockwool, so I put them in my auro-tank. 4 of my sweet dreams are going to make it, dont know about the other 2. I have added another fan so my girls are getting plenty of airflow now. The only problem is that its outside the grow room so I gotta leave the doors open. I think it will be worth it.

The last pic is my best biggest budding plant. This girl has stretched from 5" on day 1 of flower, to its current 34" on day 23 now. She wont stop growing.


----------



## bignate0416 (Jul 14, 2007)

yea. thanks alot for the tip. it boosted my morale a bunch.

i hope my buds look as nice as yours in two weeks. :]]


hmm. yea. ten days can do alot for a plant.

btw, good job on the plants. looking pretty good to me. 

i cant even begin to imagine how big my baby will be by the end of growth.

you said yours went from 5'' to 34''. haha i started flowering at 12''. cant wait to see the results from both our grows.


good luck!!


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 14, 2007)

1stymer said:


> what website sells those closets?


 
Check out Sunlight Sheds Hydroponics Systems, they have some nice cabinets too.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks Nate, ive been watching your grow, very nice. Ive decided to update because my ladies have reached week 4 now of flower. 28 days in and I have 0.0004 mm of space left. Its so crowded I cant get my cam in the back to take pics of the colas developing, still got the front ones though. I like to turn all the fans off while there sleeping and breathe in the heavy Blueberry aroma.... Ahh. Here are some shots of my hoes. Look at all the bud spots on that last one.


----------



## ggtops (Jul 20, 2007)

Quick Question how long did it take for the supercloset to arrive after you ordered it and what kind of packaging did it come in/ how was it delivered?


----------



## timfbmx (Jul 20, 2007)

dang ur gona have to t ie those suckers down more i think


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jul 20, 2007)

ggtops said:


> Quick Question how long did it take for the supercloset to arrive after you ordered it and what kind of packaging did it come in/ how was it delivered?


 
It took about 3 weeks to arrive here from SanFran. The closer you live to there, the faster it will come. 

I tried to copy some pics of how they ship it from the site, couldnt do it. I took this crappy shot with my cam straight off the screen. They have better shots at their website. Its pretty discreet if you can convince people you need a huge black cabinet. I did.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jul 20, 2007)

timfbmx said:


> dang ur gona have to t ie those suckers down more i think


I started flowering when they were only 5" tall. They grew much bigger and bushier than I expected. Im going to do some better LST with my clones.

The main shoots are actually growing around the light. There are some leaves in the middle getting burnt, no big deal.


----------



## hearmenow (Jul 20, 2007)

Very impressive operation there. Nice. I expect you will have a lot more success this time. Way too expensive for me, though. 

I basically have a very similar homemade grow closet that's a work in progress. So far, I have:

1) the closet - $80
2) 400w MH (used) - $95 (includes $25 s&h)
3) 25' duct - $15
4) 50 CFM extractor fan (plan to upgrade within the week) - $10
5) 2 fans - 1 oscillating and 1 stationary - $25
6) thermometer - free (had one laying around)
7) Misc gardening supplies (soil, pots, vericulite and perilite) - $25
 Foxfarm GB, BB and TB - $40

That's $300 so far. I still need a more powerful extractor fan (that will run $30-$50) and a either a HPS conversion bulb ($50-$99) or a separate 400w HPS system ($100-$125 used). So let's call it $500 total. For that investment, I need to harvest a total of 1 oz dried just to break even on what I would have spent buying the same amount of herb. Easily done. My last CFL/outdoor grow, I harvested I think 4oz dried.

Good luck!


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks dude, I checked out your grow. Simple and efficient. Looks like you got everything you need for now. I probably would have gone DIY, but I had so much money I said fuck it.


----------



## flametop (Jul 20, 2007)

Alright jonny, 
Yur grows looking great at the mo!
But its looking very crowded in the first pic 

Is there any way of removing the shelf and dropping the girls. 
Youll have to re house the other shit you got going on the bottom rack's but singe'd cola's has to be worse!

Fine plants all the same. Sticky buds aplenty!!


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jul 20, 2007)

Wassup Flametop. Its gotten crazy in there huh. The shelf was put in so that it is light proof from the bottom, and thus has foam lining all around it. If I really wanted to I could remove it, but cant move my clones beneath. I have to keep it discreet and there is no where else to put them. My colas should be fine as they are growin up and around my light, but some of my leaves are fukd. My trellis helps alot, but I should have put it lower. Still figuring the system out.


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 22, 2007)

Looking good, sucks about the space issue but stoners are very resourceful, I'm sure you'll get it to work out. Good luck


----------



## AEROPONIC3 (Jul 22, 2007)

That's a good looking closet set up nice! Did you buy it like that? PROPS for that


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jul 22, 2007)

yeah gygax, it sucks balls. Some of the buds are getting way too much light, and some arent getting enough. The canopy is so thick, Im not using all of my 600watts to their potential. I really did not expect them to grow so much, but Ill be ready for my clones when they come up in a month or so. Some serious LST'ing is going to go down. Stay tuned.

Here are some more pics. My fem. sweet dreams have proven to be the hardest strain ive ever grown. Maybe thats why no one grows it here. Look how retarded this little girl is.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jul 22, 2007)

AEROPONIC3 said:


> That's a good looking closet set up nice! Did you buy it like that? PROPS for that


As is brother, no assembly required. Everything is pro. wired and installed. No way in hell I could have done this myself.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 23, 2007)

great grow. Good idea leaving the door open at this stage of your grow. More circulation equals more available Co2.


----------



## hearmenow (Jul 23, 2007)

JB, I don't remember reading if this was for your personal use or for profit but I'd advise cutting back on how many clones you flower at a time. If it's for personal use, under a 600w, you could flower 6 plants adequately. 6 plants, raised with care and the good lighting you have, should gave you a good yield - at least 1lb, I'd imagine. One pound would last the Mrs and me about 8 months.

Good luck, dude. I'll be following along with your grow.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jul 23, 2007)

Well it began personal, but it looks like I should get more than I expect so why not make some money out of it right. 
I actually only have 6 clones going right now. Im hoping to salvage 2 of my sweet dreams also to bring the total to 8 again. 
Its not that I have too much plants, but not a good enough LST method yet. 
I sure as hell wouldnt mind getting over a pound though.


----------



## hearmenow (Jul 23, 2007)

With the equipment you have and with 6-8 plants, that should be doable easy. I harvested dry close to 4 oz from 2 plants and that was when I started out not knowing what the hell I was doing. I'd say if you are able to carry all to harvest, you should end up with 12-18oz. On my current grow, I am also shooting for 16 oz. All for personal use (at 1/4-1/2 oz per week, that should last about 8 months. I wouldn't rule out selling to our very close friends but they would never know we grew it. Good luck...


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jul 23, 2007)

hearmenow said:


> you should end up with 12-18oz.


That sounds optimistic. My buds are starting to swell though at day 33 now. Ill post some pics tommorow.

Damn dude, you smoke a lot of weed. Ill be smoking about the same soon though. 

Your right about them not knowing. I could probably get about $250 an ounce here and continue as long they dont know where its coming from.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jul 24, 2007)

Im going to use photobucket from now on. Its much better.
Clones at day 24 from cut. 





My ladies as day 33 now. There starting to fill in.





Close-up shots to come...


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 24, 2007)

I notice that you leave on more leaf than is necessary. If you took of the lower nodes of leaf you'll get quicker rooting times.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jul 24, 2007)

When I started flowering, they were small so I decided not too prune to much. They grew so fast, and I think Ive missed my chance already. I have been taking leaves a few at a time, but wont taking off bottom branches at this point hinder bud growth?


----------



## saine420 (Jul 24, 2007)

Nice set up Jonny B!! Very impressive! I love Blueberry, I cant wait to see the final outcome.. Maybe we can do a trade. hahaha.. Keep up the good work..


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks saine. This BB smells so damn good, I cant wait either. Ill keep an eye on your girls.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 25, 2007)

JonnyBlunt88 said:


> When I started flowering, they were small so I decided not too prune to much. They grew so fast, and I think Ive missed my chance already. I have been taking leaves a few at a time, but wont taking off bottom branches at this point hinder bud growth?


I'm talking about unrooted clones. The less leaf they have, the quicker they take root. Even if you feel the leaves are too long, it's fine to rip off half the leaf-fingers.

The more leaf the clone has, the harder it has to work to stay alive.


----------



## mexiblunt (Jul 25, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> I'm talking about unrooted clones. The less leaf they have, the quicker they take root. Even if you feel the leaves are too long, it's fine to rip off half the leaf-fingers.
> 
> The more leaf the clone has, the harder it has to work to stay alive.


Very true! I tried some identical clones once cut 1 and not the other. huge difference.!

Nice grow johnny, I can see where I would have fun lst'ing to my hearts content.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jul 25, 2007)

Hey skunk, thanks for clearing that up. They have all rooted well, so I have decided to leave them alone. 
You bring up a good point about faster growth, and for that reason I am not going to prune them just yet. 
I want to keep there growth to a minimum for now because I dont want them to outgrow my veg. chamber before my girls up top are finished.
My girls still have about 4 weeks left, so its just a timing strategy.
Yeah Mexi, I know you would love bending the shit out my plants.


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 25, 2007)

Hey Johnny, wheres the pics? Can you feel the buzz yet?


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jul 25, 2007)

Im guessing your reffering to my new bud shots I promised. They came out like shit because I couldnt see what I was doing, O and I was pretty stoned. Ill try again tonight when they wake up. Ill try not to be so high this time so I can steady my damn camera.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jul 25, 2007)

Alright, I was sober enough to steady my camera. I think I got some pretty good shots.
Ill let you all be the judge of that. 
These are for you Chiceh.
My Alpha Female. 





Next best.





Damn this shit smells good.


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 26, 2007)

That is pretty


----------



## saine420 (Jul 30, 2007)

Looking real good Johnny B. Keep up the great work..


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 30, 2007)

Looking great Johnny, 
Hey, can you dry your plants in that cabinet when you are done? I am right now and I tell you theses buds are almost dry now. I pulled out some small ones and they are definatly dry. Turn your light off, leave on the exhaust fan and air in fans, dry within 48 hours. Then the curing begins. 
Oh ya, Johnny can you feel the buzz yet?


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jul 30, 2007)

Gygax1974 said:


> That is pretty


Arent they though, These BB buds are something... they smell so damn good too..


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jul 30, 2007)

saine420 said:


> Looking real good Johnny B. Keep up the great work..


Thanks dude, I dont plan on letting up any time soon.....


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jul 30, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> Looking great Johnny,
> Hey, can you dry your plants in that cabinet when you are done? I am right now and I tell you theses buds are almost dry now. I pulled out some small ones and they are definatly dry. Turn your light off, leave on the exhaust fan and air in fans, dry within 48 hours. Then the curing begins.
> Oh ya, Johnny can you feel the buzz yet?


 
Not yet Chiceh, Im sure you are though... 
Nice buds you got there...Youve done well.
Fortunately, I wont need to dry them in my cab.
I actually picked up an herb dryer from ebay...
Ill post some picks of the dryer and my girls when they wakeup...


----------



## Cst4r (Jul 30, 2007)

pretty nice unit


----------



## Mr Bud (Jul 30, 2007)

where exactly did u buy this unit? its perfect... haha


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks Cst...I have to agree.
Mr Bud, Ive dropped the name a few times, 
but Ill say it again...SuperCloset.com...
Its def. not perfect, but I worked out the kinks...
Got my girls going now...Few pics in a couple min...


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jul 30, 2007)

Here are a few pics. One of My clones...I was
about trim them last night and my clippers broke...






Clones rooting well...







Just picked up this herb dryer. Discreet like the rest of my op...
Its how I roll....







The guts...







Carbon filter, nice....







My girls are soon to come...


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 30, 2007)

Mr Bud said:


> where exactly did u buy this unit? its perfect... haha


This looks like a good unit. Quite different than mine it seems eh?
How are your clones doing?


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jul 30, 2007)

Damn Chiceh, you pyschic are something...good call on the clones.
There growing slow, just how I want them...
Dont want them to outgrow my chamber because
my girls are taking so damn long...


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 30, 2007)

Damn, I wish I had that problem. My clones are too small right now to go down in the chamber. Oh well it is now empty and my jars are full, lol.
I think they will go down in a couple weeks. I have learned so much from this first grow. I can't wait to do it again. Going to revamp some things for next time. It is so much different than soil or outside eh?


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jul 30, 2007)

Couldnt tell you, havent grown soil in like over 10 years. 
I was like 14, and I turned my closet into a little grow room.
It was awesome...until my dad found it and fucked it all up.

About your clones, You dont think it would be safe to put them 
under the 400MH. You gotta post some pics now that you 
brought them up...In your journal of course. Kinda want to see em.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Aug 1, 2007)

Getting closer now, my girls are starting to fatten up.
Some much more than others.







This is my fattest girl by far. Im thinking at least 2 ounces...







My next best two...leaves are burning a bit, not worried...







I call her chrystal...







I would guess at least 3 more weeks... 
I have no clue how my girls in the back are doing.
That will change when I bring my clones up.
Theres going to be trellis everywhere, 
so this will not happen again.


----------



## johnny1234 (Aug 1, 2007)

they look sexy man. fuck yeah! the bud is more dence then mine. i will get some pics up soon


----------



## FlipAPenny (Aug 3, 2007)

I have to say I was a little skeptical when I first started reading but I sure am impressed. 

Do you find that your babies are getting too big for your closet? It looks to me like we might have a little screen of green opperation going on here. Is this the case?


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Aug 3, 2007)

FlipAPenny said:


> Do you find that your babies are getting too big for your closet? It looks to me like we might have a little screen of green opperation going on here. Is this the case?


Yes, they out grew my expectations by far. I started to flower
them at only 5", and they went crazy as you can see.
Im going to learn from this, and when my clones come up 
Im going use 2 or 3 net trellis' to Lst the shit out of them.
Im also going to top all of them instead of just the middle one.


----------



## Monkeyman87 (Aug 5, 2007)

Wow dude those are some sweet buds. If mine turn out half that nice I will be thrilled. Nice setup you have too. I wish mine was a little more discreet like yours. Its a good thing I have a pretty private area for growing. Anyway keep up the good growing. Nice pics by the way.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Aug 6, 2007)

Monkeyman87 said:


> Wow dude those are some sweet buds. If mine turn out half that nice I will be thrilled. Nice setup you have too. I wish mine was a little more discreet like yours. Its a good thing I have a pretty private area for growing. Anyway keep up the good growing. Nice pics by the way.


Have you got a journal? Start a journal, you'll get help along the way and you'll be guaranteed to have a decent harvest. Happy growing.


----------



## flametop (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi johnny!
Those are some sweet bud's you'll be sucking on!
Great work man. It's a freaking jungle in there 

In one of the pic's it looks like the plants are getting napalm'ed by the light's.
But them cola's look SWEET!
+rep for you!!

Flametop out!


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 7, 2007)

Nice looking plant Johnny, the end is near!


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks Flame, Chiceh, Monkeyman.
Yes, they are getting blasted, but the buds arent
looking to shabby right...more pics in a few days.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Aug 10, 2007)

My alpha female is exuding 40% amber triches, but I cannot 
say the same for the rest of them.....
She is so far ahead of the rest, which has left me confused as to 
how this has happened...I guess there has to be one alpha-female.







Chrystal, week 7 now...







Flash shot of Chrystal and 3rd best...






My girls happy amongst each other...







More to come....


----------



## greenland (Aug 10, 2007)

you have to hang up your light bulb man they will burn otherwise they grow out of the closet


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey green, my bulb is up as high as it will go...which is def. not as high as it should be...but I cant worry about that now. Its far too late, 
and I am getting ready to harvest in about two weeks. My next journal will be far more efficient, and much better.

Stay tuned for that because I will be starting some WW to supplement my BB clones....


----------



## greenland (Aug 10, 2007)

i'm looking forward man


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Aug 11, 2007)

My clones are doing well...ive started to feed them
1/2 solution of dutch master veg. They are responding 
well.







I entered my smallest girl into KP's shotglass contest.
I have no idea what to expect...







My girls at day 51...


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 11, 2007)

Looking good Johnny!


----------



## kindprincess (Aug 11, 2007)

looking good jb!


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks ladies, your not doing too bad yourselves...


----------



## PhatBizzle (Aug 12, 2007)

Hey Jonny,

I joined this forum because I'm thinking about getting a deluxe model supercloset and wanted to read about it. After reading every page of this thread and loookin at the progressive pics, I'm pretty sure I'm getting one. You've done a great job with it. If I can make mine work half that well I'll be happy

Just a few quick questions...

1. What is the noise output of your cabnet (when you could close the doors)?
2. What about smell, does the filter mask it enough or do you use ozone generator too?

Also Chiceh, I'd be curious to know the same about your closet too, I'm comparing the two, both look awsome.

Thanks,
PhatBizzle


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks for the read bizz. The loudest fan is the exhaust fan and 
will be noticeable. Thats only when you use the top chamber though. 
While your using the bottom veg. chamber, its quiet and you can close 
the doors...

If you plan on closing the doors while using the top chamber, dont upgrade 
to 600. Stick to the 400w and I think you may be able to close the doors
during the photoperiod. As my girls have gotten bigger, the doors have 
actually needed to be completely open while the light is on, and Ive added
an external fan.

The smell would be suppressed if the doors were closed...the carbon filter 
actually kicks ass on it. I leave them open so it stinks like a mother fucker 
right now...

If you have any more questions let me know....


----------



## kindprincess (Aug 12, 2007)

i'm too ghetto to spark interest


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Aug 12, 2007)

Thats cool KP, Im just grateful you posted in here...
When you say ghetto, I dont agree...you are really an 
inspiration to all of us...soil and hydro alike...
keep em coming...


----------



## kindprincess (Aug 12, 2007)

JonnyBlunt88 said:


> Thats cool KP, Im just grateful you posted in here...
> When you say ghetto, I dont agree...you are really an
> inspiration to all of us...soil and hydro alike...
> keep em coming...


i love you too jonnie 

keep up the good work!

love, kp


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 13, 2007)

kd, what you mean by ghetto? I picture a ghetto grow operation in the ghetto, lol. Hey, if you can grow, go for it!

Johnny, your plants look great!


----------



## kindprincess (Aug 13, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> kd, what you mean by ghetto? I picture a ghetto grow operation in the ghetto, lol. Hey, if you can grow, go for it!
> 
> Johnny, your plants look great!


if macguiver had a daughter, i would be her; i make almost everything i need, and i brainstorm to find ways around spending money. i'm a waitress/cook, i'm broke, and i really can't afford to grow. so i do the best i can


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Aug 13, 2007)

Hey kp, the best you can is pretty damn good.

You set the standard for all poor growers.


----------



## kindprincess (Aug 13, 2007)

deleted double post; server error.


----------



## kindprincess (Aug 13, 2007)

JonnyBlunt88 said:


> Hey kp, the best you can is pretty damn good.
> 
> You set the standard for all poor growers.


i'm writing a book; keep the title on the dl, i don't want it stolen.

Doing Things Right The Wrong Way; A Guide To Growing Ghetto


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 13, 2007)

I think I will grow ghetto style if those are the results I get. lol


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Aug 13, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> i'm writing a book; keep the title on the dl, i don't want it stolen.


You might have chosen the wrong thread to disclose that...
seems I've been getting a few visitors these days.


----------



## kindprincess (Aug 13, 2007)

JonnyBlunt88 said:


> You might have chosen the wrong thread to disclose that...
> seems I've been getting a few visitors these days.


lol, so i guess i better get a copyright, huh


----------



## skunkushybrid (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey there KP, you can't copyright a title. Only the contents. 

There are people on this site that may be able to help you get such a book published.

Good luck.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Aug 16, 2007)

Most of the trichs have ambered at the tops
and the buds are getting dense...on most of the
colas. Some haven't filled in quite as well, but I 
should get a decend harvest soon in week or so.

PPM's have been high, but now it's straight Ph'd 
water for the last week...







Ive been feeding my clones 3/4 solution...they are
responding well but still haven't outgrown the bottom
yet. I think I'm timing this well...







Girls at day one of week 9...







She's coming down first...very soon...







The end is near...


----------



## mexiblunt (Aug 16, 2007)

We should have a online harvest party! I think i'll be done very soon here myself. :0 I think somewhere in the next 3-4 days. wanna ? lol.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Aug 16, 2007)

That's a little early for my girls, but my biggest may 
be ready by then...well see in a few days...sounds good
though...


----------



## mexiblunt (Aug 16, 2007)

Well I just went to check on them today! Looks like they are going today! woo hoo! 47 days. Trics are cloudy/amber. I don't like a huge body/couch lock so there good to me.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Aug 22, 2007)

Some of my more developed girls have summoned me and 
decided to be chopped...I harvested the main colas on my 
biggest Blueberry girls and am now drying them in my herb 
dryer....







Here is one of my main colas...







Another one...







Chopping away...







chrystal...


----------



## st0ned4good (Aug 22, 2007)

sexy budz bro...


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 22, 2007)

WTG Johnny! Good looking buds, they look nice and sweet. Bet ya can't wait to fire one of those bad boys up eh?


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Aug 22, 2007)

Like you couldn't imagine chiceh...

Wet weight for the two biggest colas
was 57 grams each...

I'll get a total when I chop the rest later 
today...then again I can only fit so much
in my dryer...


----------



## mexiblunt (Aug 22, 2007)

Nice work!! the next test of patience is the cure too bad we couldn't have our harvest party, but i'm sure we will be smoking our bud together while flippin thru the pages of rollitup. Peace.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks Mexi, Im not done yet though...that 
was only 2 of my girls...still got 6 more...
Don't know where Im going to put them...


----------



## mattso101 (Aug 22, 2007)

JonnyBlunts, Lookin very crystaly good work


----------



## saine420 (Aug 22, 2007)

Very nice! Happy Smokin!!!


----------



## mexiblunt (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm guessing your clones are to flower? I just thought if not, you could go a little longer so all 6 are done. then turn off light and hang them all in the box?


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks dudes...

Yeah Mexi, as soon as I cut the rest my clones will
be coming up...they are overdue so I'm going to try
and fit it all in the dryer...well see how that works 
out...

Quick shot, trimmed a little better.
There was actually mold on one of them...






The rest coming tonight, or tommorow...


----------



## mexiblunt (Aug 22, 2007)

yeah you could use something like the plastic thing in a pizza box, coffe cups etc. use a bunch of em and make another level with cardboard full of holes or something for the air. just an idea.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 22, 2007)

Hey Johnny,
Cab you dry the buds in your cabinet? Never mind, you have your clones in there right? I dried mine in the cabinet with all the fans going. It was dry within 3 days.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Aug 22, 2007)

I will def. maximize my space in my dryer mexi...
I still have much to harvest though so Chiceh; you 
may be onto something. I could afford to leave my
clones in veg. for a few more days so I will probably
setup some trellis and hang the rest on it...

Pics coming in a few hours...when they wake up...


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Aug 23, 2007)

I got busy last night so def. tonight some more buds are coming 
down. I can finally see some of the buds in the back and they 
are sticky and glistening...very nice...

Picked up some jars, I can be hopeful right...







This was crystal...she's pertty aint she...







Sampled a smaller dry bud...a little harsh but an uplifting high...very stony.


----------



## space_weaseal (Aug 23, 2007)

Man i want the super closet


----------



## timmay215 (Aug 23, 2007)

JonnyBlunt88 said:


> This was crystal...she's pertty and she...



looks like a bunch of soap suds but in an elegant and beautiful type fasion


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Aug 23, 2007)

Never heard it put that way before but, thanks...
I can see some buds in the back now that are 
more chrystalized than this one...pics in a few
hours...


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Aug 24, 2007)

Its about time to put my girls down...
Did lots of work today...

Heres whats left thats not in my herb dryer...







Big colas...







Need a bigger scale...my biggest was 65 grams wet.







heres some shake and smaller buds for hash and blueberry cannibutter.







All of this was not going to fit in my little herb dryer so I set this up...







Super herb dryer...







Roots from my biggest girl..







My BB clones..







Time to transplant...







New home until my buds are dry...







Buds a plenty...


----------



## saine420 (Aug 24, 2007)

Lookin good n tasty Jonny B!!


----------



## skunkushybrid (Aug 24, 2007)

Well done, mate. It's good to look at a neat and tidy operation. I've got shit everywhere, lol.


----------



## mattso101 (Aug 24, 2007)

Thats fantastic! you do have a supercloset


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks guys...I appreciate all the comments through out...
I'll get the dry weight in a few days.

I'm going to take a couple of cuttings, and start some 
white whidow seeds in a day or so...
got to pick up some veg nutes...


----------



## mattso101 (Aug 24, 2007)

Try pureblend pro if you want to try somthing new. Its works for me!! you have seen my journal


----------



## potpimp (Aug 24, 2007)

Man those are beautiful!!! Congrats on what looks like a very sucessful grow. My blueberry babies are about a week old now. How long was your Veg/flower cycles? I'll be doing probably about the same thing as you. Hydro, 400w HPS/MH bulb, auxillary 65w CFL's, 26w CFL sidelights, Advanced Nutrients nutes, ferts & chemicals.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Aug 24, 2007)

Hey matso, it this what you use...







Thanks pp...I vegged them for 5 weeks and flowered
for just over 9. I have been vegging my clones now
for about 7 weeks...good luck with your BB.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 25, 2007)

Did you dry them in the closet Johnny? How did that work for you? They do look yummy!


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Aug 25, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> Did you dry them in the closet Johnny? How did that work for you? They do look yummy!


It's working out well...These trellis' have come in handy.

Some buds that have been in my dryer are almost ready
to be jarred...Some of the hues have turned purple on 
the denser buds. Not a strong smell until you break it
up...fresh blueberries...

Most dense bud...average camera...couldn't pick up the purple to well.








Greenest bud...not as dense...


----------



## mattso101 (Aug 25, 2007)

Im sure the smell will develop after curieng. I had some blueberry not to long ago and as soon I opened the bag all I could smell is fresh blueberries. Dont skimp on curing it make all the differnce! givem two weeks in jars


----------



## mexiblunt (Aug 25, 2007)

At least 2 weeks. some say it gets better and better up untill 6 months. Mines been jarred for a week, just keeps gettin better every day.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Aug 27, 2007)

2 weeks sounds good to me...I'm interested to 
hear about some of your curing methods. 

Takeaway the sinched buds and some moldy one's
dry weight curing so far is about 4oz.(113 g).






What was left in my closet...gonna bring the total just past a half pound..






Cleaning hydroton really blows...soaking in bleached water right now..






Getting my clones ready for flower..






Started Germinating some WW seeds from BC Bud Depot..






This is the one Fem. Sweet Dream I decided to keep around...it just put out it's first
set that was not deformed...






Waiting on my rocks to finish soaking...more pics to come...


----------



## saine420 (Aug 28, 2007)

I cant wait to follow another one of your great grows.. I'll stay tuned!! I can't wait to match bowls!! I am drying real soon!!





https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/19376-4th-week-flower-pics.html


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks Saine, happy harvesting...

I brought my 6 BB and 1 SD up and they are now started day 1 of flower..






I plan on using these trellis' to LST all of them because 
I'm not sinching any more buds..


----------



## mexiblunt (Aug 28, 2007)

yup 2 weeks in the jar. You know I've often though of this. It would take some good patience tho. If your planning on doing a perpetual harvest which it looks like your doing, a person could wait another 2 months on those buds, let them cure fully to thier best. At that time your next crop is done, and you start smoking this one. If you keep up the cycle that should be the only wait, kinda like waiting for your plants to grow I know sucks but If your going to go constant you would always have the best bud to smoke and you really only have to wait that long once depending on how much bud you smoke in 8-10 weeks.


----------



## saine420 (Aug 28, 2007)

Nice. It will be cool to see that SD in with the BB. Its gonna be pretty in there!!


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Aug 28, 2007)

Yes mexi...I actually plan on housing some mothers from BB,WW,SD, and NL 
so eventually I'll have it in full operation..

I plan on letting them cure as long as possible, but that's not going
to stop me from smoking it...

Thanks saine, just wait until I get all four in there...


----------



## skunkushybrid (Aug 29, 2007)

Good point mex', this is why a lot of growers move into sog. For one thing you cut down weeks of veg' time. A one week veg is good in hydro for up to half oz per plant. Where before you fit one plant, you can now fit 6-8. I haven't done a proper sog grow yet, I usually have some big plants then a lot of little ones just shoved in a corner, they get hardly any light but the bud is good for selling to my mates.

Anywhere where there's space in the flowering area I will fill it with plants. Right now I'm flowering 2 big chronic plants in one gallon containers, hydro. 1 la conf' in a bubbler, one master kush in a bubbler. 

Then I have 3 chronic in 3 litre containers flowering after a 10 day veg, likewise 3 La Conf' doing the same. Then I have a mix of kush and la conf' around 16 i think, in half litre containers placed into flower after a 3 day veg'.

It's all in my loft too. Most of my time up there is spent crawling around, and banging my head. 

What was I saying? Oh yeah, sog. If you want a perma' supply of bud then sog is def' the way to go.


----------



## potpimp (Aug 29, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> If you want a perma' supply of bud then sog is def' the way to go.


I searched for sog on the forum but couldn't find any other references. What is that or how do I find out more about it? ty


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Aug 29, 2007)

PP, I plan on doing an SoG so maybe I can give some advice..
I plan on having 3 or 4 mother's going on 24 hours downstairs 
from 4 different strains. I will be taking 2 clones every two 
weeks to add to my top flowering chamber.

If I can have 8 plants flowering with 2 finishing every 2 weeks 
my perpetual harvest would be considered as a sea of green.


----------



## wumac420 (Aug 29, 2007)

yo man, how much yeild do you get per plant.. just curious.. im doing my first grow and i only have one plant to split up between FIVE people.. so i just want to know an average yeild off of one plant.. mine are in outdoor canada though


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Aug 29, 2007)

Alright wumac, if you are refering to my system... my 8 fem.
Blueberry would have yeilded at least 2 oz. each but I fryed
some buds and some molded...I actually ended up with just 
over a 1/2 pound...about 8.6 oz...

That was about an ounce per plant...I plan on
getting more with this grow...


----------



## johnnyjive (Aug 30, 2007)

sasarchiver said:


> pretty impressive setup u have there. But over $2000.00, thats pretty expensive. but hey, if u have it, spend it  i just think thats pretty much, wouldnt spend that amount of cash on it unless i was going to make it back somehow  lol then again i have deep pockets with small arms lol
> 
> very nice indeed


wow man i agree yopu could put a thousand wattt hps with ballast get a cheap cabinet from some good will or amvets or used store buy the intake system and stuff andf it would come out too much cheaper i am an outside man and was just wondering what exactly are those things on the back of cabinets or in some small rooms that let air in and out i might dabble around my house sometime lol jk government herbs


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Aug 30, 2007)

Hey johnny, it was a little expensive but I had the money so
I decided against DIY. Those things are called carbon filters and
when used with a fan, they filter air and smell out of a room.

Well all of my WW have germinated in 2 days...






Easy transplant...






Decided to keep some BB...






They are small but they should be fine...






If my clones survive they will become 2 of 8 mother's..


----------



## potpimp (Aug 30, 2007)

Ahhhhhh, they have their mothers hair.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Sep 2, 2007)

Yeah, I'm hopeful..

7 of 8 WW have come up...day 4 from seed.







I had all fem. from my last BB seeds so expectations are high.







I picked up some Flora Nova nutes...







...


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 2, 2007)

Looking great Johnny. They are marching right into the grow container, lol.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks chiceh, I had to file them in.

It's now day 10 of flower...let the stretching begin.
Some of my clones have 4 or 5 tops. Its going to get bushy...







My retarded Sweet dream girl has turned out alright...I was going to trash her.







Both BB clones have rooted and my WW are coming along.


----------



## johnny1234 (Sep 8, 2007)

fuck man, that's a hardcore set up. very organized. i just started germinating for a 2nd grow.


----------



## nugsrcool (Sep 12, 2007)

go ebay


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks Johnny, I'll be following your grow.

Hey nugs, thanks for the tip but that's not me
hitting my head against the wall. My last 
harvest paid back half of what I spent on
it...

Here are my BB clones at day 17 in flower. I added this fan...these girls better
be mold free this time.







This is my healthiest girl. She's the one I took my last two clones and 
then outgrew the rest.







The rest of my girls...my sweet dreams turned out female as I expected.







SD well on her way..


----------



## tarnishd (Sep 16, 2007)

Looks good - what are those little balls your using for the grow medium?


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Sep 16, 2007)

Hydroton, or clay rocks. Roots love em'...


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 16, 2007)

I use those too Johnny, on top of the roots in the cup to help moisture and keeps light off them. Looking good.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Sep 16, 2007)

They really are versatile little balls aren't they...
a real pain in the ass to clean though.


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 16, 2007)

JonnyBlunt88 said:


> They really are versatile little balls aren't they...
> a real pain in the ass to clean though.


I soaked them in a jug with vinegar and water. Stirred them around for like a an hour or so, rinsed them off they were good.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Sep 16, 2007)

You make it sound so easy Chiceh...It's getting
all the roots out that takes so damn long.
Thanks for the tip though...


----------



## saine420 (Sep 18, 2007)

Lookin real nice Johnny!! 


https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/19376-4th-week-flower-pics.html


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks for sticking around Saine..

I had to get rid of one of my girls. She started
out the same size as the others, but just never
grew and started to yellow.






I stripped her naked and discovered the roots never penetrated
through the 6" cube. All the rest rooted well so if I had to guess
my roots were too long when I transplanted and they tangled.







Day 22 of flower for the rest. PPM's around 900.












Back in a few...


----------



## MRbudsmoker (Sep 20, 2007)

very good jonny m8.


----------



## trapper (Sep 20, 2007)

nugsrcool said:


> go ebay


nugs your going to get a head ache from banging your head.do you bang your head at every set up you dont like.you might have to stop reading journals for health reasons.


----------



## saine420 (Sep 21, 2007)

Poor girl!! Your others look great!! Looks like another beautiful closet for you, well done!


https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/19376-4th-week-flower-pics.html


----------



## KaliHustla (Sep 23, 2007)

thats what I need right there I got a closet set up to but its actually my closet its just not working they got any cheaper ones???


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Sep 23, 2007)

MRbudsmoker said:


> very good jonny m8.


Thanks for dropping in dude.



saine420 said:


> Poor girl!! Your others look great!! Looks like another beautiful closet for you, well done!


It was a shame but my other girls are turning into 
little bushes so It's going to get tight soon.



KaliHustla said:


> they got any cheaper ones???


Go to sunlightsheds.com. This is what Chiceh uses...https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/10382-chicehs-1st-grow.html
It's somewhat cheaper, and she's doing well with it.


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 23, 2007)

JonnyBlunt88 said:


> Thanks for dropping in dude.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hey Johnny, thanks for the hipe, I am glad you still have some girls. Mine are doing very well now too, into flowering now. Check out my latest pics in grow #2 and my outdoor plants.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Sep 24, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> Check out my latest pics in grow #2 and my outdoor plants.


Mighty fine looking plants girl...you may be the only one on
this site besides Fdd to be doing the indoor/outdoor thing; impressive.

My BB just woke up after there 26th day of flower...






They have not stretched so much, but are getting quite bushy.






I plan on starting these WW in a new journal soon, and killing this one when
my BB are done.


----------



## martyshoemaker (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey J nice work man. I was pretty much sold on the supercloset and your journal has helped a TON! thanks man, but I'm not sure if it is enough for me, I wanted to at least yeild a lbs of dank tomatoes. So I was thinking, on the website it says the closet can hold 22 plants, recommended 11, so 11 plants thinking I could get 2 oz off each, would be 22oz. = bout a 1.4 lbs. Is this no way possible since you only, and not saying only in a bad way, but only got 1/2 lbs?


----------



## bluntez (Sep 25, 2007)

that is a sick set up and sweet bud on the plants so far. keep it up =D


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks for stopping by Bluntez, glad you like it.



martyshoemaker said:


> so 11 plants thinking I could get 2 oz off each, would be 22oz. = bout a 1.4 lbs. Is this no way possible since you only, and not saying only in a bad way, but only got 1/2 lbs?


They say 11, but really it's 10 because one always blocks off the uptake
for the pump. I have found that 9 plants at a time is ideal leaving plenty
of room for roots.

2 oz. per plant seems optimistic, but it could be possible. I lost some 
buds on that last harvest, so avoid the following and it's possible.

Mold: It got really crowded, and the lack of airflow caused some mold.

Synched: Vertical space is limited so use the net trellis and keep 
the colas away from the light.

Underdeveloped: One main cola shot up over the light, and many of
the lower buds did not get enough light and lacked
density, and weight.

Let me know if you pick that supercloset up, and if so start a journal...


----------



## skunkushybrid (Sep 26, 2007)

So johnny, would you say the closet is a good idea, or a bad one... with what you know now as a guide?

Didn't you have to leave the doors open during flower to cut down the heat?

Is it worth the money? Even if you're minted, $2500 is not to be sniffed at.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Sep 26, 2007)

I actually got mine for $2195 (plus shipping), but they all have gone up $200.

For my situation, it was a good idea. I occassionally am visited by the 
apt. manager, and needed a pro. looking cab. I didn't want to do some
half-ass DIY cab, and risk getting caught. Plus I had the money, and 
had I not smoked half of my last harvest, I would have made back at 
least $1200.

I did have to leave the door slightly open during the summer...don't 
upgrade to the 600w and closing them should be no problem. 

I was curious about the new cab however. I'm curious as to where 
the carbon filter goes now...check out the new setup...Grow Plants Indoors, Self Contained Hydroponic Cabinets and Supplies, Automated Watering


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 26, 2007)

I like your closet Johnny, you have had great results with it. However I am a fan of my"Cool Cab" too. To each their own I guess eh? Hey, they all work and do the job right?.


----------



## Dr High (Sep 30, 2007)

Very Nice, Bluntman. thanks for giving me something to compare with. love the grow. PEACE


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks dude, those were actually from day 26. 
gonna post some at 10 when they wake up...

O yeah, my WW seedlings/BB mothers are taking
off...pics soon to come...


----------



## Hydronoob (Sep 30, 2007)

JonnyBlunt88 said:


> before I go further into my current grow, here is the rest of my closet that was not advertised on the site I bought it from.


Just wanted to let you know if you hadn't done it already, take the white pre-filter off of the carbon filter you have there. Your system looks similar to my own.....I read my directions and the manufacturer told me to remove it. Sorry If I'm mistaken. Just trying to help.

Pece.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 1, 2007)

Hydronoob said:


> take the white pre-filter off of the carbon filter you have there. Peace.


I appreciate the comment, but please explain the logic behind this...

Alright, my Blueberry clones are now in day 33 of flower...
they have not stretched so much, but are filling out with 
buds. PPM's are around 1000, and they are responding well.












Attempt at a closeup...






My WW seedlings are now at day 31 from seed...Blueberry mothers in the
back...


----------



## Dr High (Oct 2, 2007)

god dam nice. cant wait for the harvest. peace


----------



## skunkushybrid (Oct 2, 2007)

Looking good Jonny. Just one question, about your clones... are they reverted? Meaning had the mom gone into flower, and then brought back to veg'? I notice that they look stunted, some of them... coming from the same mom, they should all be fairly uniform in their growth patterns.

Apologies, btw... if you've explained all this already.


----------



## potpimp (Oct 2, 2007)

Man those are beautiful Johnny!! My baby blueberries are off to a slow start but I understand that's typical of them. I'm going into week 4 of veg now. Just a question... you've got your rock wool cubes sitting on top of the hydroton pellets; I see water in amongst the pellets. Are you are pumping the water into the top of the cubes?


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks dudes, your input is always welcome.



skunkushybrid said:


> Looking good Jonny. Just one question, about your clones... are they reverted? Meaning had the mom gone into flower, and then brought back to veg'? I notice that they look stunted, some of them... coming from the same mom, they should all be fairly uniform in their growth patterns.
> 
> Apologies, btw... if you've explained all this already.


I took these six from three different mothers just after my BB mothers showed, about 2 weeks into flower. The clones all had pre-flowers on them, so there was a period of revertion. I credit the lack of stretch to this, because I vegged them longer than my original BB mothers.



potpimp said:


> Are you are pumping the water into the top of the cubes?


It is a typical ebb n flow setup. The water is pumped from the res.
below twice a day in 15 min. intervals. It floods the tray about 
half-way until it reaches the over-flow, and is then drained back
down the uptake. Hopefully that makes sense...


----------



## epuiatti (Oct 4, 2007)

JonnyBlunt88 said:


> It comes with nutes, ph kit, plenty of rockwool and someother crap. It was a little expensive (2700 with shipping and a upgraded light) but eventually it will make up for all the money im spending on bud.


That is if you dont get busted by the cops, if you do your stuck with a bill for $2700, a prison term, and no weed. But hey what do i know lol, keep on budding


----------



## skunkushybrid (Oct 4, 2007)

epuiatti said:


> That is if you dont get busted by the cops, if you do your stuck with a bill for $2700, a prison term, and no weed. But hey what do i know lol, keep on budding


Hey, dickhead... why am I just one step away from banning you? I smell bacon...

Anyone else agree? Enough votes and this pig-licking asshole is out of here.

Something about him.


----------



## potpimp (Oct 4, 2007)

Bacon? nahhhhh... doughnuts! Def a narc.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 4, 2007)

epuiatti said:


> That is if you dont get busted by the cops, if you do your stuck with a bill for $2700, a prison term, and no weed. But hey what do i know lol, keep on budding


Yeah dude, thanks for the paranoia...Didn't really need that.

Your new, so I'll let it go...Don't ban him just yet, I'm sure
he means no harm.


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 4, 2007)

So how long have they been flowering total now? I think we are on the same kind of time frame. However mine look twice the size cause I vegged them longer. As for the buds, they should be around the same time right?


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 4, 2007)

My girls are working on their 37th day right now, pics later.
I'm going to say 4 more weeks...

We are fairly even, but I don't think they are small because
of veg. time. These clones vegged longer than my original,
and were about the same size when I started to flower. 
My last ones took off, but these had to revert back
into veg. so that's my best guess...honestly don't know.


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 4, 2007)

It is weird how each grow is different eh? No plant is the same.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 4, 2007)

It is strange, but I'm sure there is some logic behind it.
I'll figure it out in time...


----------



## dewinitbig (Oct 4, 2007)

any updated pics? great grow!


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Dew...I'll update just for you. Hope you
feel special. 

Day 38 of flower....






My 5 BB clone girls, and 1 Sweet dreams...






Resin'a'plenty...






Bottom 6 are my White Widow Seedlings. The top 2 are my Bluberry mothers.





They are outgrowing my Veg. chamber, and I still have at least
four weeks for my BB clones to finish flowering...Dammit...


----------



## Drizzle (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, those are some thick colas. I hope mine bulk up like that...they're already starting too. You've really done well with that Super Closet - it gives me hope for my clones in the tiny cabinet.


----------



## saine420 (Oct 5, 2007)

Lookin real nice Jonny B!! https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/19376-4th-week-flower-pics.html


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah drizzle, they are my little bonzai girls...

Thanks saine, your buds came out nice. 
I checked out your link, but nothing new...
Let me know when you get your next grow 
going.


----------



## saine420 (Oct 5, 2007)

Starting this week. I was thinking of doing a journal, just to do it right like you do takes a lot more work, and well I don't wanna start something I wont do right or finish. I'll see I will at least keep posting.. Thanks for all your time spent in here and keep up the good work. My eyes are always in your room. hahaha.


----------



## mattso101 (Oct 6, 2007)

Those things are going to be a mass of bud when finished. Looking sweet Jonny


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 6, 2007)

mattso101 said:


> Those things are going to be a mass of bud when finished. Looking sweet Jonny


The colas are getting tight, but I am still disappointed with
the lack of stretch...

I had planned on doint an SoG, but since have figured that
my veg. room is too small to house mothers. The continuous
rotation shall remain in effect...WW soon to come...


----------



## skunkushybrid (Oct 7, 2007)

JonnyBlunt88 said:


> The colas are getting tight, but I am still disappointed with
> the lack of stretch...
> 
> I had planned on doint an SoG, but since have figured that
> ...


On your next grow, find a mom and keep her in veg' for your clones. This will stop the stunting of growth you've witnessed. This happened to me my first time out. We didn't pick a mom, and instead cloned all the fem's... but we didn't know they were fems till they were already in flower for a week. So the clones we took were reverted, some grew stunted, then the clones of the clones the same thing happened. Eventually we lost the strain.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 7, 2007)

Good point skunky...Space is limited in my veg. chamber, so
developing good branches for clones will be a challenge.
I could allow a couple of these WW seedlings to continue, and
bring the others up...just don't know which one's are female.
That's going to be a guessing game.

When you say you lost the strain...how did this effect the buds?


----------



## jazer (Oct 7, 2007)

Grow You Little Bitches!! 




grow!






grow!!


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks for the encouragement...They heard that last one.


----------



## saine420 (Oct 7, 2007)

Looks like you got that closet down Jonny.. Very nice.. Got something new goin on. Check it out, always could use your eye.. Keep it up man!! 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/29164-1-000-watt-sfv-kush.html


----------



## nongreenthumb (Oct 8, 2007)

some sexy lil bb there johnny


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 8, 2007)

Yeah, my little girls are growing up so fast...


----------



## nongreenthumb (Oct 8, 2007)

JonnyBlunt88 said:


> Yeah, my little girls are growing up so fast...


They do and its always so sad to chop them down but then you get over it because they fuck you up.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 8, 2007)

Got my next WhiteWidow batch coming up soon so I'll get over it.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Oct 8, 2007)

Growing is kind of like a sales job, no one remembers what you did last week, just what your working on now.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 8, 2007)

Especially when your stoner friends never shutup about when
the next harvest is due...Well how was that last stuff?

Who cares...where's the bud at!


----------



## nongreenthumb (Oct 8, 2007)

JonnyBlunt88 said:


> Especially when your stoner friends never shutup about when
> the next harvest is due...Well how was that last stuff?
> 
> Who cares...where's the bud at!


Yeah I used to know people like that, they gone now though.


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 8, 2007)

JonnyBlunt88 said:


> Got my next WhiteWidow batch coming up soon so I'll get over it.


 Hey Johnny, I am saving some White Widow seeds to grow this winter. Want grow them together and compare notes?


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 8, 2007)

You better hurry, my little ww girls are taking
off. My veg. chamber is looking smaller everyday.

Start em' soon...we should have a smoke session...
see who's is better...


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 8, 2007)

I still have germinate my seeds, sex them, kill any males and then flower them. Grow on Johnny, let me know how yours turns out. lol.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 10, 2007)

Will do Chiceh...

Day 42 of flower...3+ weeks left.

Fits in the palm of my hand...






Lil' Bush...






The real reason I'm updating...My WW and BB mothers reached the top, had
to bring them down. Going old school and hand watering until they come up.
Raised the PPM's to 725...We'll see how they respond.


----------



## Dr High (Oct 10, 2007)

I can see trichomes on one of the branches. its insane! gotta love those nugs.


----------



## saine420 (Oct 10, 2007)

Those girls have started swelling on you nice.. Bringin on the sugar coating. Very Nice!!


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 10, 2007)

Dr High said:


> I can see trichomes on one of the branches. its insane! gotta love those nugs.


Now that you mention it...







That is kinda strange...


----------



## nobody (Oct 10, 2007)

very good journal


----------



## potpimp (Oct 11, 2007)

Inviting me to the trimming party?  Beautiful Johnny!!!


----------



## dankie (Oct 11, 2007)

I have never seen it bud at the first node like that! You have that closet dialed!


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 11, 2007)

nobody said:


> very good journal


Thanks dude...



potpimp said:


> Inviting me to the trimming party?  Beautiful Johnny!!!


Hey PP, these midgets should be my easiest harvest yet...but
I'll smoke a bowl with you.



dankie said:


> I have never seen it bud at the first node like that! You have that closet dialed!


It's crazy because I trimmed everything down there to the stem and
it budded anyway...


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 11, 2007)

Looking good Johnny,


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks Chiceh. How's your jungle doing...haven't seen updates
in a while. 
Me and a few freinds are gonna party up in Canada next weekend...
Can you PM me with some good places in Vancouver.

Made some special brownies for everyone...


----------



## dankie (Oct 11, 2007)

Wow the afternoon munchies just set in thanks Jonnie!


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 13, 2007)

My WW have been vegging for almost six weeks now. I'm still hand
watering them two times a day, and they look healthy.






Overhead Shot...






My Third generation clone mothers are putting out 
some nice branches...they have completely reverted
back, so the clones should not be as stunted as the 
last ones in flower now.






Flash shot of my Girls at day 46 of flower...Some trichs have Ambered.






My Sweet Dreams is about 25% amber...Should be done much sooner
than my BB.






Almost there...


----------



## mattso101 (Oct 13, 2007)

Oh yes! looks good! Just finfished chopping mine. Check my journal its all up there


----------



## potpimp (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh man!!!! That sure looks sweet!! I can almost taste it Johnny.


----------



## Drizzle (Oct 15, 2007)

Those are absolutely encrusted in crystals. Amazing work!


----------



## skunkushybrid (Oct 15, 2007)

Yeah... they're going to be some juicey buds.

Looking forward to the WW too. Are you waiting till flower to move them into a larger grow space?


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks fellas...

Yes Skunky, I don't really have a choice. This is what I got to
work with, so I've been urging my BB to hurry up and finish.


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 15, 2007)

Wow Johnny, what a busy guy, lol. Looking great!. How were those brownies?


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 15, 2007)

They would have been awesome, but I polluted them
with my cannabutter...It was a first attempt, and I 
shouln't have thrown my semi-rotted bud in there...

My girls are going to wake up soon. Almost 7 weeks in, 
and getting plump. Pics in a few...


----------



## Dr High (Oct 15, 2007)

JonnyBlunt88 said:


> Thanks Chiceh. How's your jungle doing...haven't seen updates
> in a while.
> Me and a few freinds are gonna party up in Canada next weekend...
> Can you PM me with some good places in Vancouver.
> ...



This provoks the major munchies. MMMMM


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 15, 2007)

When you look at it closely, it looks like a monkey staring
at you...I'm high.

Got some news...

I have been vegging these White Widow for just over 6 weeks
now and my first Male has shown. 






It was the tallest of the rest, and was the only one that
started to develop uneven branching.






I am considering keeping him to try my hand at pollinating one of my
Bluberry clones. This is def. beyond my experiences, and giving my
lack of space it would be risky.

BB girls just woke up, day 49....started to flush today.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Oct 16, 2007)

I'll take the tall one... no, the little fat one...

fack it, i'll take the one with two heads.


----------



## mattso101 (Oct 16, 2007)

or all of them. those are some fat bitches. I say 1 oz a plant. when it all through


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 17, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> I'll take the tall one... no, the little fat one...
> 
> fack it, i'll take the one with two heads.


It's quite the freak show in there eh...Just never know
with clones.

1 oz. per might be a fair estimate. They still have 2 weeks
and have really plumped up...Just look at this girl, she's starting 
to fall over.


----------



## potpimp (Oct 17, 2007)

Yummy, yummy, yummy!!!!!! Man that's gonna be some good smokin'. Mad props Johnny!


----------



## cali-high (Oct 17, 2007)

those are fuckin nice


how tall are they right now?


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks PP, they do look tasty don't they...



cali-high said:


> how tall are they right now?


The tallest is 18", and the midget in the middle
there is 9"...I'm going for a record.


----------



## Dr High (Oct 17, 2007)

dam that is some fat BUD!  in how long you planning to harvest? looks about the same as mine. im going for 2 weeks maybe more.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 17, 2007)

Two weeks, give or take. They will tell me when there ready.


----------



## Drizzle (Oct 17, 2007)

Lookin good Jonny. I just started flushing mine today as well. You and I will probably be harvesting around the same time. Good luck!


----------



## dankie (Oct 17, 2007)

Jonny, how did you keep the heights of the plants so low on this grow? It seems last time the closet wsa full up and this time... you have space!


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 17, 2007)

The last harvest were all from seed...these midgets are clones
I had taken from them when they were 2 weeks into flower...
They were then reverted back to veg. for a month, and then
back to flower again...this is the result.


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 17, 2007)

JonnyBlunt88 said:


> The last harvest were all from seed...these midgets are clones
> I had taken from them when they were 2 weeks into flower...
> They were then reverted back to veg. for a month, and then
> back to flower again...this is the result.


That stunted them eh? Did you top them too?


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 17, 2007)

That was the formula...

No, they weren't topped, but still developed
4 or 5 tops per. It's hard to tell though because
the buds are so dense.


----------



## tokeythebear (Oct 17, 2007)

that is nice do you like it so far and what site did you get it off of.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 17, 2007)

I love it...Hydroponic Cabinets, Grow Cabinet, Hydroponic Systems, Supercloset Indoor growing and gardening


----------



## sevndaythry (Oct 19, 2007)

Your plants look amazing, This is the first journal i ran across on this site, and find it to be an extreme help to a beginner. I'm really excited to see what kind of yield you get from your WW. 1 oz. per would be great especially for being such short plants. Keep up the good work.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks dude. I'm glad I could help. 

Those are actually my Blueberry clones, and the tall 
one is Sweet Dreams.

My WW are still down stairs in my veg. chamber, and
should be coming up soon.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 20, 2007)

Day 53 flower...

My Sweet Dreams has asked me to cut her down...






My Blueberry clones have another week...


----------



## cnl491 (Oct 20, 2007)

NICE!!!! hows the smoke report??


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 21, 2007)

I quick dryed some of the SD with a fan...this 
strain takes a while to dry, but it smells sweet.

The smoke was harsh of course, but a very 
strong high...I'll update when it's fully dryed
and cured for about a week.

BB coming down soon...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Oct 21, 2007)

awesome man...

from the day you got the damn closet...i've been following...just recently decided to register and shit... hot shit man...

im in the process of building a dresser or armwar(sp)...but man you make me wanna hustle to get that damn supercloset....fuck by the time it takes me to finish this damn thing i could have been done ya feel me?

anywho thas what it is...great job beautiful beautiful tomatos man


----------



## tokeythebear (Oct 21, 2007)

looks dank


----------



## tokeythebear (Oct 21, 2007)

do you just use the super c to grow or do you use anouther room to


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 21, 2007)

LoudBlunts said:


> great job beautiful beautiful tomatos man


Thanks dude, I love my tomatoes...



tokeythebear said:


> do you just use the super c to grow or do you use anouther room to


That's it, just those two chambers. That's all I really need 
for about 6 plants every two months. I was going to try 
an SoG and keep some mothers down stairs, but I would
need some type of drip system due to my space limits...


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Day 55: BB is listed as an eight week strain, but I have never
flowered it for less than nine. The trichs are 25% amber, and
I'm getting anxious...

Overview...






New angle, it's not bad eh...


----------



## skunkushybrid (Oct 22, 2007)

Patience IS a virtue, and none more so than when it comes to harvesting your plants. In the final few days plants can gain a lot of weight... it's a shame to miss out on it, just for a few extra days.

Great work Jonny'.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks sKunky...My Sweet Dreams should be dryed by tommorow, so 
I can hold out on harvest for now. The real issue is my Veg. chamber
space. The male has reached the top, and the rest are bushing up...
I'll figure it out...


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Oct 22, 2007)

Your plants look amazing! Grats, brah!


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks dude...They love compliments.


----------



## trapper (Oct 23, 2007)

JonnyBlunt88 said:


> That was the formula...
> 
> No, they weren't topped, but still developed
> 4 or 5 tops per. It's hard to tell though because
> the buds are so dense.


so even though they were not topped,they grew 4 or 5 colas.i thought untopped plants grew one cola only and no other buds,the one 9 incher i never topped was just one long cola no side branching or buds.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 23, 2007)

These were clones that were not topped. Clones can develop many
tops without ever being topped. I know what you are saying...
flowering from seed will get one top...


----------



## trapper (Oct 23, 2007)

JonnyBlunt88 said:


> These were clones that were not topped. Clones can develop many
> tops without ever being topped. I know what you are saying...
> flowering from seed will get one top...


wow i idnt know that about clones and seeds,thanks.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 25, 2007)

BB update: Flowering, day 59. Still flushing twice a day...
My girl in the back is LST'ing her self...






Here's a better pic of her...






They have made me so proud...It's going to be
hard to murder them.






My little midget...






Harvest soon...


----------



## totalzer01 (Oct 25, 2007)

man, those BB clones are looking fatter every time. Your grow really inspires me to just grow using clones.


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 25, 2007)

very nice mr blunt. looks like good growing and good genetics hard at work. are you happy with your supercloset. it looks like it does a pretty good job.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 25, 2007)

totalzer01 said:


> man, those BB clones are looking fatter every time. Your grow really inspires me to just grow using clones.


I can't disagree...These were all stunted, but are putting out 
much better, denser buds than my phenos. My 3rd gen. 
mothers that are vegging look better then the previous
clones.



mastakoosh said:


> very nice mr blunt. looks like good growing and good genetics hard at work. are you happy with your supercloset. it looks like it does a pretty good job.


I can't complain...It doesn't have many flaws, and I've learned 
very quickly.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Oct 26, 2007)

The only reason clones will produce more than one top is through encouraging stretch right at the start of veg'... maybe you bend one of them while moving them around and this gives the lower branches more time to stretch. I've got one now with 3 heads.

Another good thing to know about clones is that when you first plant them into veg' you would do well to turn off your fans. This will help prevent them wilting...


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Oct 26, 2007)

When will you be harvesting? If those were my plants I wouldn't be able to wait.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks for the info Skunky...

To answer your questin DK, here are a few pics...

Day 61. The Trichs are about 50/50 on most of the 
plants. This little one was begging to be chopped...






Heavy little girl.






My big girl...






I'm estimating at least 6 oz. for these 5 plants. 






All of the buds are dense...no fluffy ones at all.











Smoke report in a few...


----------



## nongreenthumb (Oct 27, 2007)

Nice job, i'm just leaving now, be over in approx 5 hours, see you soon.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Oct 27, 2007)

They look perfect to me... harvested at just the right time, you're going to have some dank smoke in about a weeks time... unless you've got so much weed you can afford to give it a proper cure, of course.


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Oct 27, 2007)

Damn, you're definitely getting a lot out of those plants. Can't wait for the smoke review on these little guys.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 27, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> Nice job, i'm just leaving now, be over in approx 5 hours, see you soon.


Alright, but I don't think they will be dry by then...



skunkushybrid said:


> They look perfect to me... harvested at just the right time, you're going to have some dank smoke in about a weeks time... unless you've got so much weed you can afford to give it a proper cure, of course.


Thanks Skunky, these girls are much better than my
last...I should give a much better cure to these...



DumpsterKeeper said:


> Damn, you're definitely getting a lot out of those plants. Can't wait for the smoke review on these little guys.


If I get more than an ounce per, I'll be pleased...It looks
like more though..


----------



## Hound Dog (Oct 28, 2007)

You are really putting the flex on that Supercloset!!! Nice Work!!! I have been admiring from a far but this is the first time I have decided to chime in. I got a Bloombox and I am on my first grow of some AK-47. I want to do a sea of green with clones similar to yours for my second grow. How tall were your clones when you switched them over to flowering? and did you do any topping or pruning to the clones to get them to grow uniform like that? I have 5 AK-47 plants 5 weeks into flowering right now and I am having the same problem you had with your first grow with them growing into the light and burning.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks HD..
This is how big they were just before their
first day. They never stretched, but got
very bushy.

You may want to tie your plants down...synched bud
is useless.


----------



## Hound Dog (Oct 29, 2007)

JonnyBlunt88 said:


> Thanks HD..
> This is how big they were just before their
> first day. They never stretched, but got
> very bushy.
> ...


Thanks for posting that pic. I think its a little too late to tie the plants down without breaking them. As long as I keep them away from the center it shouldn't burn them too much. If I can get these clones to turn out like yours I'll be a happy camper! Did you use a heating pad under your clones? If so was it on constant or was it on a timer? I think I lost my first batch because I had my heating pad underneath the dome and I had the dome too close to my light. Now I have my dome on the floor of the cabinet no pad underneath and the cuttings seem to be looking better. It has been about 2 weeks and still no roots though. I think I'm just being impatient, but it seems like everyone on here gets them to root alot quicker than that.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hound Dog said:


> It has been about 2 weeks and still no roots though. I think I'm just being impatient, but it seems like everyone on here gets them to root alot quicker than that.


I keep the pad on 24/7 to keep the humidity high all the time.
The tray is always filled with about 1/4" of water, which keeps
the cubes wet, not soaked. Keep them warm, they will root...


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 29, 2007)

Hey Johnny, how's the growin goin? I see you cut some down, have you tried it yet?


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hey Chiceh, It's still drying...some of the smaller ones have
dried at 4 days now...They came out much danker than my
last, and should be awesome after curing for a couple weeks.

Some of the big colas have a couple more days...I will get 
a dry weight total in a few.


----------



## Chiceh (Oct 29, 2007)

JonnyBlunt88 said:


> Hey Chiceh, It's still drying...some of the smaller ones have
> dried at 4 days now...They came out much danker than my
> last, and should be awesome after curing for a couple weeks.
> 
> ...


Nice tight buds eh? Very nice


----------



## Gygax1974 (Oct 29, 2007)

Yeah that looks good.....


----------



## tokeythebear (Oct 29, 2007)

god that looks so dank


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Oct 29, 2007)

Looks like incredible stuff.


----------



## majim420 (Oct 29, 2007)

i'm getting high just by looking at them


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Oct 29, 2007)

Are these completely harvested now? And if so, do we have a weigh-in on them?


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 30, 2007)

They have been completely harvested for 5 days now...

That does not deem them completely dry though...I'll give
a report some time tommorow...they should be comp. dry...


----------



## majim420 (Oct 30, 2007)

nice, tahts some killer kush u got there can wait to get my blueberry to see how it goes, i'm currently growing some Haze19 x Skunk and some Ice from BDS, one question , ur supercloset has 2 oscilating fan on the inside and one fan sucking the air out trhu a filter?
cuz i'm building my own i wanna get some ideas
thanks


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 30, 2007)

majim420 said:


> one question , ur supercloset has 2 oscilating fan on the inside and one fan sucking the air out trhu a filter?


This is a fan exhausting through a cocoa carbon flter...
A mini fan was included, and I use it down stairs in my
veg. chamber...

The Fan I have upstairs is a basic osc. fan that pushes 
air through my exh. fan...


----------



## majim420 (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks alot men, those pictures were really helpfull, i'm gonna start buuilding this week see what comes out, cuz tight now im having a lot of trouble, u can check my current grow in the link below, thanks again very helfull photos, peace and luck, u know thos bud pics of urs got me high men , dude i gotta take a plane to the states to see weed like that, so u can imagine my mouth watered when i saw ur crop


----------



## Hound Dog (Oct 30, 2007)

JonnyBlunt88 said:


> I keep the pad on 24/7 to keep the humidity high all the time.
> The tray is always filled with about 1/4" of water, which keeps
> the cubes wet, not soaked. Keep them warm, they will root...


Dude!!! I put the heating pad under them last night on low, and put some water in the bottom of the tray like you recomended. I'll be damned if there isn't roots pokin' out of one today. Thanks for the tip. I lost my last batch to under watering with the heating pad on. I didn't think there was supposed to be water in the bottom of the tray. Now I'll know better for next time. Thanks for keeping such a tight journal JonnyBlunt! This chonger's for you!


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Oct 31, 2007)

Good to hear hound dog...take care of those girls.

I have been drying my BB for just over a week now. 






This was 155 grams. I had sold a quarter, and smoked about a quarter.
The final dry weight came out to about 170 grams, or just over 6 oz.
This was for 5 stunted clones, and I am pleased with the results. 

Thanks for all the comments along the way...It's been awesome...
New journal up...peace.


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Oct 31, 2007)

Damn, it sure is pretty. Nice job, man. Can't wait to see how you SOG works out!


----------



## Drizzle (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice job Jonny. Does your blueberry smell really blueberry-like? I had some blueberry one time that really smelled just like blueberry muffins. Then a friend brought me some blueberry from Amsterdam later, but it didn't have that same smell.

My ww and nlxbb have been drying since Sat. and are getting close to ready for the jars. I think I bought the same mason jars you have in the pic too.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 1, 2007)

excellent result - the final photo of dried nugs pretty much says it all! this was a well documented grow and I learned a lot. good luck with your next one!


----------



## dankie (Nov 1, 2007)

+rep for you Jonnie! 

Good show! Now get that closet fired up for round 3!

I'm sure I read it before, but forgot, what was dry weight on your first run?


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks all...

They do have a distinct smell of Blueberry Drizzle, and it will
get much stronger now that I'm curing. That's when 
the BB will come out in the taste...

Hey Dankie, my last harvest was no where near as good as 
this one quality wise, but the yeild was about 9 oz.


----------



## Gygax1974 (Nov 1, 2007)

wow jonny the buds look awesome, you will like the BB too it's good stuff.


----------



## majim420 (Nov 2, 2007)

really nice job, very helpfull, keeo up the good work!!


----------



## FlipAPenny (Nov 2, 2007)

JonnyBlunt88 said:


> Good to hear hound dog...take care of those girls.
> 
> I have been drying my BB for just over a week now.
> 
> ...


When you say stunted clones do you mean they were cloned from females after they had already started their flower (12/12 lighting) phase?


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Nov 2, 2007)

They had become stunted as a result of that...
they were taken 2 weeks into flower...


----------



## FlipAPenny (Nov 4, 2007)

JonnyBlunt88 said:


> They had become stunted as a result of that...
> they were taken 2 weeks into flower...


The reason I am asking is because I tried to take clones of my babies before I knew the sex and every clone died. I am now about 8 days into flower and know I believe I know the sex of each. 

Based on what I see, I should be ok to take clones now and put them back into veg?


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Nov 4, 2007)

I took mine at two weeks in, and they developed 
pre-flowers but lived when I put them back under
24/0.

Yours should be fine, just root them correctly
(hormone, heat, humidity, etc..)
I plan on taking some cuttings from my
WW before they show this time like yourself.
I would anticipate females if no balls are showing
by 10 days or so.


----------



## FlipAPenny (Nov 4, 2007)

JonnyBlunt88 said:


> I would anticipate females if no balls are showing
> by 10 days or so.


I hate balls! I'm more of a tits and ass dude myself.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 5, 2007)

FlipAPenny said:


> The reason I am asking is because I tried to take clones of my babies before I knew the sex and every clone died. I am now about 8 days into flower and know I believe I know the sex of each.
> 
> Based on what I see, I should be ok to take clones now and put them back into veg?


Why did your clones die?

Once the chemicals have built up in a plant telling it to flower, then any clones you take must be reverted. There really isn't any need to put plants into flower before they show sex. Plants will show sex in veg'.


----------



## SoloGro57 (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm a newb getting ready to start a grow, so I've never done this, but I've done a lot of reading in the past few months. The method of sexing plants that seems most logical to me is "cloning for sex". 

You start plants from seed and let them veg long enuf to take a few clones.

Take clones from each plant. Be sure to mark the parent plants, and the clones so that you know which parent produced which clone.

As soon as the clones are rooted take one clone from each plant and force it to flower. Apparently. you can force flowering at a very early stage if you choose. After a week or two in 12/12 light the clones will flower, and their sex will be very apparent. 

At this point you can Cull the males, and continue to veg the female clones until you're ready to flower them. You can also keep a clone or two from each plant in reserve to use as a mother once you decide which female plants you like best.

As I mentioned at the beginning of this post, this is all book learnin' so I'd like to hear from more experienced growers regarding the idea of 
cloning for sex. (Not to be confused with _clowning_ for sex which is a very different subject.)

Note to JB: Pics r coming. A family crisis forced me to take more time away from my setup that i'd hoped.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Nov 5, 2007)

I agree skunky...It's really a space issue with me though.
Even after topping, I can't really afford to leave my unkowns
downstairs with my newly rooting cuttings coming out of the
dome soon. 

I have also noticed with my 3rd gen. BB clones how small and
tight they are growing. It helps to keep my op. small like I 
need it.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Nov 5, 2007)

SoloGro57 said:


> As I mentioned at the beginning of this post, this is all book learnin' so I'd like to hear from more experienced growers regarding the idea of
> cloning for sex. (Not to be confused with _clowning_ for sex which is a very different subject.)
> 
> Note to JB: Pics r coming. A family crisis forced me to take more time away from my setup that i'd hoped.


Hey solo, hope all is well with the family. The main reason I wanted
to see it was because it appears to have a new setup in back...just
wondering.

About cloning for sex...that is the smartest way IMO too, but with 
the way I am growing I don't have time to let the internodes grow
on seedlings. Given my perpetual rotation with clones and limited 
space on my drip tray, taking clones from flower suits my needs.


----------



## FlipAPenny (Nov 5, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Why did your clones die?
> 
> Once the chemicals have built up in a plant telling it to flower, then any clones you take must be reverted. There really isn't any need to put plants into flower before they show sex. Plants will show sex in veg'.


My clones died probably due to lighting, temp, and cloning technique. 

I didn't know that they showed sex during veg. However, I had to put them into flower due to space. With this being said, I will be able to put one back into veg. even though it's been in flower for the last 9 days?

I want to have a mother to clone but don't want to kill a plant trying to make her a mother.

=Help!


----------



## SoloGro57 (Nov 5, 2007)

Here are the pics of my supercloset. 

I believe that the main differences between the older version and the newer version are the way the carbon scrubber is mounted, and the fact that I have two fans connected to my light hood. One fan pushes and the other pulls. 

The color of my cabinet is beige. This was not my idea. The guy at SC called me and told me that all he had in stock was the beige, and offered it to me at no extra charge. It wasn't my first choice but it does seem more generic than the black and I think I'm happy with it.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Nov 5, 2007)

Hell yes solo...I now understand the new exhaust system.
Thanks for the pic...I like the mini filter, should work fine.

Whenever you get that bad boy going, start a journal...


----------



## SoloGro57 (Nov 18, 2007)

Hey JB. I hope you don't mind a quick question...

I've put my SC thru a few test runs to make sure everything works properly. I've noticed that the top tray, the one where the plants live, never completely drains. The drain fittings are around 1/16th of an inch above the bottom of the tray causing water to pool after the cycle ends. 

Has this been a problem for you? If so, what have you done to fix it? From my reading I understand that the tray should drain completely between cycles.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Nov 18, 2007)

You should not have a problem because the roots are hardly effected.
They grow so tight around the hydroton, that they hardly reach all the
way down there...I bought some more hydroton for the roots, that might
help.

When you gonna get a journal going?


----------



## SoloGro57 (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm pre-soaking some 1" cubes right now. The journal shouldn't be far behind.

PS: I've got some beans in a wet paper towel too!


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Nov 18, 2007)

Nice Solo, take plenty of pics...


----------



## Lacy (Nov 19, 2007)

*Wow Jonny. I can remember the day you 1st posted this thread and look at you now.*
*Grow Jonny Grow!!!*
*Grow! grow! grow Jonny grow.  I'm just singin'*

*Nice grow Jonny. It sounds like you are learning a lot ANBD having a blast at the same time. *


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey Johnny, How's it growin? Where are the pics?


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 19, 2007)

Lacy said:


> *Wow Jonny. I can remember the day you 1st posted this thread and look at you now.*
> *Grow Jonny Grow!!!*
> *Grow! grow! grow Jonny grow.  I'm just singin'*
> 
> *Nice grow Jonny. It sounds like you are learning a lot ANBD having a blast at the same time. *


 lacy this cracked me up. it brought a song into my head. grow johnny grow grow grow, johnny be good lol. yes pics of these luscious bb's would be awesome.


----------



## K9will (Dec 14, 2007)

Nice man. but get your balest off the rug asap! 2 briks would work


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Dec 14, 2007)

K9will said:


> Nice man. but get your balest off the rug asap! 2 briks would work


Thanks dude, check out my new thread...I'm trying to kill
this one.


----------



## 420greenthumb420 (Feb 18, 2008)

Dang! That's a sweet grow!! Plants look really good. I almost got a Supercloset, but then got a Homegrown Hydroponics at the last moment because it had a bigger light and more fans. Been growing in it for about 37 days so far so good. Hope my babies come out as good as yours!! 

V3: Medium Grow Box w/ 4-16 Plant Aeroponic Hydroponics System + 75 Clones w/ 1000w AC HPS + Co2 & Locks


----------



## Greeen Thumb (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey JonnyBlunt88 I haven't been able to see most of you pic's since your pictures over to photo bucket, I have a question to all who have these grow box systems , what's the power consumption jump you've seen on you electric bill


----------



## jholmes1900 (Jun 23, 2009)

JonnyBlunt88 said:


> one week at 18/6 with the 600. The internodes are coming along nicely and the leaves are looking better since I started watering 2x a day instead of 3. I have decided to flower early and if I cant get clones, thats ok because I just got some femenized sweet dreams, and WW from BC bud depot. I am going to water them with no nutes the next couple times, then add floweing nutes at full strength. Better pics coming


i got a question how is the heat in side what temps r u getting ive read that when you get the 600 the heat is up to over 85degrees is this true .. also wondering if you have c02 with your system


----------



## m4sure (Jul 23, 2009)

I am totally stoked off of my supercloset. I had been doing a lot of research seeing that it is such a massive amount of mony to throw down and settled on the Supercloset. Turns out the have updated it so it runs much cooler and it is light and air tight. So far I couldn't be happier with my harvests.​


----------



## mrnb10 (Aug 27, 2009)

whats up bro i have been watchin u grow and i was wondering what do u think the maximum yieid ls per plant on the super closet system


----------



## nkny (Sep 13, 2009)

JonnyBlunt88 said:


> Most of the trichs have ambered at the tops
> and the buds are getting dense...on most of the
> colas. Some haven't filled in quite as well, but I
> should get a decend harvest soon in week or so.
> ...



Wow, wished they hadnt deleted these pics... Congrats on the grow Jonny


----------



## ReeferMdness (Jan 5, 2010)

OK so where's yew new thread


----------



## ReeferMdness (Jan 5, 2010)

well; where did it all go


----------



## unclemarkmark (Feb 28, 2010)

for a newbie like me, which do you guys recommend the supercloste or the cool cab?




JonnyBlunt88 said:


> It took about 3 weeks to arrive here from SanFran. The closer you live to there, the faster it will come.
> 
> I tried to copy some pics of how they ship it from the site, couldnt do it. I took this crappy shot with my cam straight off the screen. They have better shots at their website. Its pretty discreet if you can convince people you need a huge black cabinet. I did.


----------



## JRRTokin (May 22, 2010)

Let me tell you about my SuperCloset experience:
About 9-10 weeks ago I came across their full page ad in HT. I called in and spoke with a guy, but either he was totally distracted or wasn't into the conversation, because his answers to my questions were all jumbled.

I hung up feeling frustrated and set the mag down. I picked it back up (i left it next to my pipe) and the next day called back in (pre-toke) Spoke with a guy named Dave (not the guy from the day before).
He asked me my name, thanked me for calling in, and then I told him that I was interested in the Trinity model.
He said I had good taste and that the cabinet was a beast, but asked if it would be alright if he could ask a few questions, just to make sure that would be the right cabinet for me. 
I thought, "alright, this guy knows whats up." He asked me some pretty basic questions, so I kinda thought he was jokin around. He assured me they had a purpose, and at the end he said that although he had no problems selling me a Trinity, he recommended I go with a Deluxe, which was $1500 LESS.
He said it was by far and away their most popular model and probabaly a good place to start off. I thought holy fuck, this guy is legit.
(I'll tell you right off the bat though, Dave asked if he could put me on hold at least a dozen times over 20 minutes. He apoogized a ton, but I guess he just get a shitload of calls).
He said the Deluxe was just a chopped down version of the Trinity, that most people start off with that and end up getting a Trinity anyway to use just for flowering.

I had a ton of questions about the system, and he answered every one of them. I started asking him grow tips about my ladies and he said that he wasn't really a botanist, but that there was a lot of info and forums online I could check out. He must say that stuff for legal purposes-whatever.
After a 10 minute barrage I placed the order for my deluxe. he told me to get a pen and paper to write stuff down. I didn't, but whatever. I should have listened. 
He took my info and then started telling me about what to expect, whats it comes with (ok stuff, but mostly shit I don't need or use), delivery (Fedex), electrcal, warranty, etc. That part took another 10 minutes.
He even recommended a book but I didn't write it down, but again, whatever. He said that all superclosets are made to order (why?) and that it would take about 3-4 weeks to get it. Okay, it must be worth it if it takes that long, right?
He finished, and laughing said he had to return the 15 calls that he had missed. I felt pretty good about the purchase, so I picked up my lighter....

I called back in 2 weeks later and asked how the cabinet was doing. I didn't speak with Dave, but another guy said it was still being worked on. (F#%$, how much longer?)

Sure enough, 2 weeks later I get a call, again not from Dave. The guy gave me my Fedex tracking # and told me to check it for damage it before I signed for it and to give them a call. 
I punched it up online it should as invalid. I thought, Oh F$%^, they took my money. 
I hit redial on my cell and got the same guy. He said that they ship through a different part of fedex and gave me the website. I looked it up and sure enough, there is was.

Fedex called me 4 days later to schedule delivery. The driver showed up the next day, but get this, the cabinet looked like Godzilla had played with it, all bent to shit.
I asked the driver (who didn't seem to care) what had happened and he assume they took a forklift to it, even though the wrapping clearly said, DO NOT FORKLIFT!!!!!!! WTF????

I called SuperCloset immediately and actually got Dave again. I told him what happened and he friggin cursed under his breathe (I guess this has happened before and it must piss him off).
He said not to worry (again, whatever!), to refuse delivery, that he would take care of all the paperwork and that he'd have a replacement sent out to me asap, but it would still take 2 weeks for me to get it.
I of course was pretty pissed (clearly Fedex F$%^ this up, not SC) and wanted somethig for my time. He said he would include a CO2 system, but then gave me this warning:
"Its a whole new ball of wax. Don't use it in the beginning, take things one step at a time. Go through a few rounds without it and then add it in when you're comfortable." Again, whatever.

I got pretty impatient after a week, so I called back in. They gave me another tracking # right then, and said that Fedex (why use Fedex again!?) was loading it on the truck right then.
I punched the # into the same website right then and nothing appeared, but I tried it again the next day and it showed up.

Same thing as last time, Fedex called me and arrived 2 days later. The cabinet was in perfect condition. SC must have yelled at someone, cause there wasn't a mark on it. 
Now, don't let the pics in HT or even online fool you. The thing is friggin massive. Bigger than my icebox, and almost as heavy.

I was as giddy as a schoolkid after his 5th bong hit unpacking the thing. They use some high tension steel cable when they put it on the pallet though, which was a bitch to clip. Had to use my gardening sheers!!!
I go through all the stuff and the packet included: NO DVD. ARGH! I read the manual (10 pages of boring type-whatever) but I'm too impatient. I call back in and press Customer Service.

I get a girl this time (first time) and it sounds like she JUST started. She was cool, but had to put me on hold a lot after I asked her a question (I assume so she ccould ask someone else). 
Check this though: we are on the phone together for an hour and a half. She walked me through EVERY part of the set up. 
Some of that time may have been so she could ask someone else the questions (probably Dave), but DAMN!!!! Not even Bowling Green will spend that much time with you. 

We get it all set up and I hit the switch. It lights up and the fans are louder than I expected-again, whatever. I didn't drop $3k and wait 2 months to bitch about the fans. There are some light leaks, which in the manual says its due to shipping. 
I tell the girl and she tells me that she'd put some of the sealant stuff and a DVD in the mail for me (It showed up a week later). We hang up and I pretty much took it from there. 

I put in my clones. They only grew a little bit over the next 2 weeks, so I was kinda bummed. As the grow book says, "wait til the roots come out of the bottom of the Blocks before moving them into the Flowering chamber".
I took that advice, and I'm glad I did. I put them up top and within a week my ladies were going NUTS. I had to pull one of them cause it was like a megaplant and taking over all the others. 
One thing though, the smell. I called in and actually got Dave, he sent me a little ozone thingy. It looks cheap, but holyS%^& does it work. I don't know why they aren't included in the system, they should be.


All in all I'm ok with SC. It was kinda pricey but not as bad as other companies. You can tell they have a mark up but what company doesn't, right? 
I will probably end up getting the Trinity like Dave said, but it won't be for like 3 months. He seems to be the guy to talk with, but it is damned hard to get a hold of that guy due to the volume of calls.
I'll come back to this forum with an update as I just started budding and can't wait to see what happens.....! Happy smokin!!!


----------



## Deznuts (May 26, 2010)

Tokin you knocked it out,,,, I got my Trinity in Mar,,,,And Holy shit what a beast !!! my over all grade is,,,,,,Is the SC everything they say it is (The fans make noiz,, light shines through!) NO its not!! Will the SC do everything they say it will,,,,MY GOD YES !!! She is A BEAST ! So im runnin a 400w in part A and 600w In the other one,,power has gone up 65 70 a month!!! very sweet,,I waz so afraid to open that 1st power bill!!! Now you said it all when it comes to dealing with this company,,,THEY MUST UPGRADE THIS AREA !!! It can take 3 or 4 days to get a real person,,, warning do 4 6inch blocks,,,,,in my 2nd run I tried 6 4inch blocks,,way to crowded,,,!!! And im running CO2,,,1st run Blue venom and Pineapple Express,,,,THE P.E,,,,,,OMG so frosty,,,,,So over all,,,, It just didnt have to be so dam tuff at times dealing with em,,,, But at the end of the day,,putting a flame 2 the blunt of Pineapple express,,,, It was a good idea !! im buying another one in 2 months!!


----------



## Ksee1819 (Jun 6, 2010)

I have yet to purchase my super closet and am considering the deluxe. I am a begginer and it made the most sense to start out small and save money until my grow opp gets bigger. Anyways.... I have also looked at plenty of other grow cabs online some even in europe that look comparable to what supercloset offers and even a little less expensive. I decided to call the company with some of the questions i had and see how they would respond! Holly smokes... I was shocked, i got the greatest customer service! They answered the basics without me even being a paying customer and completely backed their products!!!! That type of assistance alone is something i cant put a price tag on. I plan on ordering soon an will fill everyone in on how the delivery and cab run!


----------



## futrdc (Jun 9, 2010)

I too am a beginner/novice/newb at all of this. IF I were to grow I would assume something like the supercloset would be good to use because I cant take the chance of NOT being stealthy. My question is what kind of yields is everyone obtaining. I know that there are a lot of factors involved but figured the supercloset would negate a lot of those factors and just drop it down to strain and # of plants. Any and all comments are welcome....thanx


----------



## Deznuts (Jun 17, 2010)

I cant tell you about Yields yet,,,,TODAY IS MY 9WEEKS of flowering !!! (I think ill give em another half week still growing) And not to sound to dumb, I cant figure how to post a thread or I would share it with you guys!!!!! so if sumone can help me with that,ill put up pics !!! My 1st run I have 4 plants in there,,,2 Pineapple Express,2 Blue venom,,,,And I think ill have 1 1/2Oz per plant!! My 2nd run which is already 1 month into flowering,, I have 5 plants in there . So only doing it will tell me what gets me the biggest Yields!! The Trinity is the shit,,,With 2 Closets I can put out a new run every 4 to 5 week!! its a beast!!!! Now for the truth about the Supercloset,,,,It is NOT quite,,,you will hear the 3 fans per box,,,I have 2 of em,,,so you hear it !!! I am having a smell issue rite now,,,,,They SC have an Ozone thing that is backordered they say should take care of it,,,,we'll see ??? But the system is fool proof,,,,my 1st run EVER is SIC!!! add water once a week, set your timers,,,,and BAM these bitches are 6 foot tall!!!! So I love it,,,Like I said before,,its NOT everything they say it is,,,But it will do everything they say it will!!! Like I said sum1 help me on how to do a tread and I show u everyting!!


----------



## Deznuts (Jul 11, 2010)

Ok update,,,that Ozone they send me,,,,should be in EVERY order,,,wow smell gone!!! I had 4 plants in 6inch block,,I got over an OZ and a half per plant!!!! PINEAPPLE EXPRESS !!! SICK!


----------



## JRRTokin (Jul 31, 2010)

Alright yo, I told you I'd be back on here in a month with an update on my Supercloset and sure enough, here I am!
I kinda destroyed my first round, but then again I didn't read the instructions like Dave said I should. He also said that I should start off simple, so on my second batch I only put in 4 plants.


Man was he right! I took it one step at a time and my babies grew 2-3 inches a day! I've attached some pics:
These 4 plants have only been in the top chamber for like 2 weeks, and they grew FAST.
The stems aren't as thick as I thought they would be, but SC told me that they will thicken over time, especially after I top them.

When I called into Supercloset they said I'd have a really good feel for it after the 2nd or 3rd round...whatever. I feel like I'm a fuckin pro already. Just seeing my babies take off makes my purchase TOTALLY worth it. 
So much so that I went ahead and bought the Trinity! I spoke with a guy named Tyler this time, and he seems like a total toker. Real calm and quiet, totally chill. 
He told me to use my current cabinet for just clones and mothers, and use my Trinity for straight flowering.
I upgraded the bulb so that I can run dual 600ws, then he put me on hold for a few minutes. When he got back on the line he said that he'd even throw in a 400w MH AND Co2 because it was my second purchase.
He also said that they have made some changes to the watering system and that it works even better, but when I asked him about it he didn't really have an answer. He put me on hold again and transferred me to Dave.

Dave got on the line and seemed much calmer when I talked with him. He told me how the new wter system was no longer and ebb&flow, but worked better. 
Best part iss: he told me that I would have my cabinet in only 2 weeks!

They must have done some hiring/firing since my last order, cause both guys were as cool as a cucumber.
We must have spent 20 minutes on the phone, him giving me some tips, making sure I was comfortable, answered as many questions as he could, but in the end he said that he wasn't a botantist or something. 
I wanted to send him some pics, but he asked me not to. I remember from last time that he said something about Federal laws and all that...whatever, I want to show off!!!
At the end Dave even said that Supercloset was about to launch a new lineup of these really amazing dryers, so I can't WAIT to see what those look like. 
If they're anything like my current system I will buy one in a heart beat.

My cabinet arrives next week, and I'm friggin stoked. I'll post up more pics in another month and give a better update.

Happy smoking!


----------



## Deznuts (Aug 1, 2010)

JRRTokin said:


> Alright yo, I told you I'd be back on here in a month with an update on my Supercloset and sure enough, here I am!
> I kinda destroyed my first round, but then again I didn't read the instructions like Dave said I should. He also said that I should start off simple, so on my second batch I only put in 4 plants.
> 
> 
> ...


 

Great write up Toking,,,,,,My 1st run with my Trinity Is done, dried and weighted,,,,My 1st run had 4 plants in the 6inch blocks,,,,2 Blue Venom,,and 2 Pineapple Express!!! in the end I had 9.5 OZ's,,,Yea My 1st Hydro grow with this new System!! Now in my 2nd run Ive used 6 ,,4 inch blocks,,,It wont be as much I can tell!!! run 4, 6 INCH BLOCKS ONLY,,,,,,THEY GET SO DAM BIG YOU DONT HAVE ROOM 4 MORE!! cutting down my 2nd run 2morrow ! I can turn out a run every 5 ,6 weeks! my 3rd run is already 1 week into flowering!,,,,DUDE I AM A GOD TO MY FRIENDS,,,,over 2 OZ's a plant!!!!!!


----------



## Deznuts (Aug 1, 2010)

AND IF I KNEW HOW TO UPLOAD PICTURES I WOULD TO SHOW EVERYONE "MY WORK"!!! So if sumone takes a sec and tell this dumb ass how to do it that would be great!!! And you wont be sorry!!!! thks guys and gals!


----------



## BIGDAVE (Aug 15, 2010)

your explanation is in the photo. click on it to see. cheers mate


----------



## Deznuts (Aug 17, 2010)

Ok Bigdave thanks man,,,,but HOW DO I MAKE A POST !!!!! Ive been looking and looking,,,,,,,


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Aug 17, 2010)

You just made one. In fact, you've made 19 already


----------



## BIGDAVE (Aug 17, 2010)

or use the post reply button at the top and bottom of the thread or4 go to the forum tab and then new thread to post a new thread.


----------



## carokann (Aug 17, 2010)

i hate to be a dick, but am i the only person here that thinks he got totally ripped off? i mean u can put that cab together for a couple hundred bucks. it looks really small too i cant imagine growing more than 1 decent sized plant in there.


----------



## BIGDAVE (Aug 21, 2010)

Your only a dick if you think you are one. I think you just stating the obvious. 
Well if my piece of shit EarthLink DSL (hell) worked, I would have explained a nice detailed what for of the closet. So here's the short fucking version. 
Sure, It's pricey, 150 bucks builds you a homemade. Stealth is what you want but closet is way to loud to be stealth. I have one and am documenting everything that they use parts wise, but time for me is short. 
But support there is good. I spoke with both guys recently. Solid. Like anything you do it and save or pay someone else and it is what it is my friend Peace Dave

Ps I have no affiliation with Supercloset and just speaking from my experiences.

pss, my favorite quote ever from a movie. Seriously


carokann said:


> i hate to be a dick, but am i the only person here that thinks he got totally ripped off? i mean u can put that cab together for a couple hundred bucks. it looks really small too i cant imagine growing more than 1 decent sized plant in there.


----------



## Wrath420 (Jun 19, 2011)

Apologies for the bump, but this was a great read so I had to comment. Very informative. Wish photobucket hadn't taken down the photos, though.


----------



## Deznuts (Jun 26, 2011)

1st your not being a dick for sharing your thoughts !!! 2nd there is no way you could build what SC gives you for a few hunderd bucks !!! And I have found out that 3 plants at a time is the best way to go in 6in blocks ,,,,, my last run with 3 plants Sour Kush 10.25 OZ's dry weight!!! like I said before the people that bitch bout the price are the ones without the money for it,,,,,,, like i've said i'm running 2 Trinty's , I'm putting out over a half P every 5 weeks,,,,, sooooooooo $$$$$ isnt the problem any more !!! And like i've ALWAYS said could I have gone a cheaper way,,,,SURE!!! But I didnt wanna have to do anything,,,,I was paying sumone else to worry bout all that ! In ending YES there are cheaper ways to grow,,,,I think we all can agree on that ,,,,But alittle thing I found out the hard way in life,,,,You ALWAYS get what you pay for, I wanted the best and paid for it ( got it back 7 fold in just over a yr ) And sumthing else I cant put a price on is,,,,ANY problem i've had SC has knocked it out with a quickness(put a price on piece of mind) And no I have nuthing to do with SC living on the east coast,,,,,,, happy growing everyone !!!! Puff Puff give


----------



## futrdc (Apr 23, 2012)

Any new updates?


----------



## DontSmokeThat (May 15, 2013)

futrdc said:


> Any new updates?


Still none. I believe people are just doing their own journals and mentioning what they use now and no longer using this thread.


----------

